# الرهبنة :ملف كامل اهداء لابى القمص :هيمانوت الانبا بيشوى



## asmicheal (30 نوفمبر 2009)

*
الرهبنة :ملف كامل اهداء لابى القمص :هيمانوت الانبا بيشوى​*





​موضوع احضر لة من مدة ويشغلنى الفترة السابقة 
وهو الرهبنة 


كل مشاركات الموضوع منقووووووول من قرائاتى على النت 
متجدد وكبير لو حبيتم تتابعوة 
واتمنى يكون سبب بركة واستفادة لكل من يقرائة 


*واهداء خاااااااااااااااااااااص *
*لابى الغالى القمص هيمانوت الانبا بيشوى *

*بدير الانبا بيشوى العامر*




















نشأة الرهبنة 
*نشأت الرهبنة المسيحية فى مصر حيث بدأت فكرة العبادة النسكية فى البرارى والقفار منذ زمن سحيق فى تاريخها , ونحن لانعلم كثيراً عن الرهبنه فى مصر قبل أنتشار المسيحية فيها , ولكن لنبدأ بالمسيحية , أنه من المعروف أن الذى بشر مصر هو مرقس رسول المسيح , وكان مرقس شاباً ولم يتزوج حتى قطع الوثنيين راسه فى الأسكندرية وقال المؤرخ القس منسى (1) : " لما كان مرقس الرسول متحلياً بالطهر والعفاف وبث روح الفضيلة فى قلوب كثير من المصريين فإعتزلوا الخلق ولجأوا إلى الكهوف والمغائر عاكفين على تسبيح الخالق والتغنى بذكره الأقدس فتحولت القفار القاحلة إلى رياض يانعة تنبت النفوس وتثمر الكمال " *
*وظهرت فى مصر مجموعة من النساك ويعتقد أنهم طبقوا الفكر الكتابى فى المعيشة مشتركه كما ذكر سفر أعمال الرسل (2) : " ِإذْ لَمْ يَكُنْ فِيهِمْ أَحَدٌ مُحْتَاجًا، لأَنَّ كُلَّ الَّذِينَ كَانُوا أَصْحَابَ حُقُول أَوْ بُيُوتٍ كَانُوا يَبِيعُونَهَا، وَيَأْتُونَ بِأَثْمَانِ الْمَبِيعَاتِ، 35 وَيَضَعُونَهَا عِنْدَ أَرْجُلِ الرُّسُلِ، فَكَانَ يُوزَّعُ عَلَى كُلِّ أَحَدٍ كَمَا يَكُونُ لَهُ احْتِيَاجٌ." وعنهم قال يوسابيوس القيصرى (3) : " وكان جمهور المؤمنين رجالاً ونساء , الذين اجتمعوا هناك فى البداية وعاشوا حياة الزهد الفلسفية المتطرفة , كثيرون جداً , حتى أن فيلوا وجده أمراً جديراً بالأهتمام أن يصف جهادهم وأجتماعاتهم وتسلياتهم وكل طرق معيشتهم " ولما كان مرقس من اصل يهودى فقد كان غالبية الفئة التى مارست النسك والعبادة وأفردت مجتمعاً قائماً بذاته منعزلاً كانوا من اليهود الذين أستوطنوا مصر وقد ذكر فيلو عباره تدل على ذلك فقال (4) : " ويبدو أنهم كانوا من أصل عبرانى , ولذلك كانوا يراعون معظم عوائد الأقدمين حسب طريقة اليهود " ومن المعتقد أيضاً أن هذه المجتمعات المغلقة التى أنضمت إلى المسيحية كانت تمارس أنظمتها اليهودية قبل المسيحية بدليل مجتمع وادى القمران فى الجبال الذى وجدت فيه مخطوطات العهد القديم وقال فيلوا (5) عن وجود كتب وقوانين تحدد نظم هذه المجتمعات النسكية فقال : " ولديهم أيضاً كتابات من القدماء مؤسسى جماعتهم الذين تركوا آثاراً كثيرة رمزية , وهؤلاء يتخذونهم قدوة لهم ويقلدون مبادئهم " *
*وقال كاسيانوس وهو كاتب كنسى : " إن التقليد القديم يشهد بأن رهبان وادى النطرون متناسلون من المتأملين فى الإلهيات " أ . هـ *
*ويقول المؤرخ القس منسى يوحنا (6) : " وقيل أن اول دير مسيحى تأسس كان فى سنة 151 م حيث عزم فرونتيوس على ترك العالم زهداً فى الدنيا وملاذها فجمع إليه جماعة من الأخوة وسار بهم إلى وادى النطرون وإلى منطقة الجيزة وهناك قضوا بقية حياتهم بالنسك والتعبد فى بعض الكهوف الصخرية " *


----------



## asmicheal (30 نوفمبر 2009)

الرهبانية
*الراهب أو الراهبة هو أنسان أمتلئ وجدانه بالحب الإلهى عاشق للمسيح لسان حاله يقول : " معك يارب لا أريد شيئاً " , هؤلاء الناس هم الذين تركوا كل شئ وتبعوا المسيح , لا يريدون شيئاً غير التسبيح والكلام مع الرب الإله , لا يستريح هؤلاء إلا أن يجدوا راحة للرب ومسكناً للإله يعقوب فى حياتهم , هؤلاء الناس قال لنا عنهم السيد المسيح فى أمثاله فقال عنهم أنهم وجدوا جوهرة غالية الثمن فباعوا كل شئ وتبعوه . *
*وعندما يسلك هؤلاء فى سلك الرهبنة فلهم نظام تعبدى لأن لهم هدف واحد هو العيش بعيداً عن ضوضاء العالم فى عزلة عن الحياة العاملة وصخبها وشرورها , يهب حياته للصلاة العميقة الطويلة والتعبد بغير شاغل أو عائق . *
*ويتدرج الراهب فى العبادات ويتقوى بالإيمان ويرتقى فى النعمه بالرغم من المحاربات الشيطانية وعندما يغلبر بتواضعه يحصل على مقامات روحانية عالية فينكشف أمام عينية مفاهيم عميقة ما كان يصل مستواها من غير تلك العزلة وتكريس حياتهم للخالق .*
*معنى كلمة راهب*
*يقول المتنيح العلامة الأنبا غريغوريوس أسقف الدراسات العليا **الدير المحرق تاريخه ووصفه وكل مشتملاته , ألأنبا غريغوريوس أسقف عام للدراسات العليا اللاهوتية والثقافة القبطية والبحث العلمى إيداع رقم 4676/ 1992 ص26**: " لعل التعبير العربى "رُهْبان" هو جمع " راهِب " مشتق من الرٌهبْة أو الجزع الذى يتولى ذلك الطراز من عًباد الرب , عندما يدخل فى مرحلة فحص الضمير وإمتحان النفس ومعرفتها على حقيقتها خصوصاً عندما يصل إلى بعض الإشراق الباطنى ويشرف على مرحلة الشخوص فى الأنوار العليا فتتولاه الرهبة وجزع " .*
*والرهبة والجزع عبر عنها أشعياء النبى عندما وصل إلى لحظات الإشراق فقال : " ويل لى إنى هلكت لأنى أنسان نجس الشفتين وأنا مقيم بين شعب نجس الشفتين , لأن عينى قد رأتا الملك ربٌ الجنود ( أشعياء 6: 5) وفى اللغة القبطية يقول الأنبا غريغوريوس : " أن التعبير القبطى يستخدم للدلالة على كلمة راهب هو موناخوس ومنها أشتقت الكلمة اللاتينية **Monachus والإنجليزية Monk والفرنسية moine وغيرها من اللغات الأخرى " .*
*وكل الكلمات فى اللغات السابقة معناها " المتوحد" وذلك لأن المتوحد هو إنسان إعتزل الناس ليحيا بمفرده من غير زوجه وأولاد بعيداً عن المجتمع , فيتوفر له الوقت الكافى لينموا با طنياً وروحياً ونفسياً .*
*والإنعزال عن المجتمع البشرى ليس أمراً سهلاً كما يبدو بل يمكن القول أنها مستحيله ولهذا قال أرسطو الفيلسوف : " لا يمكن لأحد من الناس أن يعيش بعيداً عن المجتمع إلا من كان دون الطبيعة البشرية أو فوق مستواها "*
*وعندما نتعمق فى كلمات أرسطوا يتضح لنا سمو الإتجاه الرهبانى فى الإنعزال بسمو الهدف وهذا ما أكده لنا تاريخ العلم الرهبانى :*
*1- أن هذه العزلة ممكنة لقلة ممتازة ومتميزة من الناس , قد أرتفعت فوق السلوك البشرى , وسمت بمستواها فوق سلوك الغريزة البشرية , لنوال النعمة الإلهية الكاملة وهنا يتحقق قول أرسطو هو أن هذه المجموعة هى فوق مستوى الطبيعة البشرية .*
*2- والعزلة ليست غاية إنما هى وسيلة من ضمن وسائل عديده للرهبان لبلوغهم الهدف , هذا الهدف هو بلوغ المستويات الروحية والعلمية فى القداسة والنعمة .*
*3- والعزلة ليست إنفصال عن المجتمع الإنسانى الكبير بل أنه يساهم بطريقة أو اخرى فى تمريض وعلاج النفس البشرية المتعبة حينما يتجه ألاف المتعبين إلى الأديرة طلباً لراحه النفس بعيداً عن قلق العالم كما يساهم الرهبان فى الإنتاج الإقتصادى بطريقة بسيطة فالراهب حسب قوانين الرهبنة يأكل من تعب يديه , فهو إذاً ليس عبئاً على المجتمع , وفى النهاية يرفع هؤلاء الرهبان الصلوات للكنيسة وشعبها أمام الرب الإله .*


----------



## asmicheal (30 نوفمبر 2009)

عناصر الرهبانية الثلاث 
*أولا : إعتزال العالم للتعبد *



*الرهبنة ليست هربا من مسئوليات الحياة , أو هرباً من المواقف الإنفعالية التى تواجه الشخص فى العالم , وليست الرهبنة نوعاً من السلوك السلبى وإلا كانت الرهبانية سلوكاً مرضياً .*
*الرهبنة هدفها العمل الناجح والتفرغ للتعبد وإنقطاع الإنسان للرياضيات الروحية والعقلية , هى أنصراف للتأمل والتصوف , وخلود إلى السكون , والوجود الدائم فى حضرة الرب الإله والتفكير الدائم فيه والإتحاد به وفى إرضاؤه والتفكير فى عمل الخير دائماً .*

*ثانياً : نذر التبتل للرب*

*يقتضى من طالب الرهبنة نذر التبتل للرب , والبتوليه هى حياة العزوبة الإختيارية مدى الحياة . وهذا النذر ليس هرباً من مسؤوليات الزواج , ولا كراهية للمرأة أو الأولاد , ولكن إيثارا وطلباً منه لحياة أفضل , لكى لا يكون منشغلاً عن الرب ومنفصلاً عنه بهموم العالم ومشاكله لكى يكون مقدساً للرب نفساً ووجداناً وروحاً .*
*وذلك حسب قول السيد المسيح نفسه : " لأن من الخصيان من وُلدوا كذلك من بطون أمهاتهم , ومنهم من خصاهم الناس , ومنهم من خصوا انفسهم من أجل ملكوت السماوات , فمن إستطاع أن يحتمل فليحتمل ... وكل من ترك بيتاً أو إخوة أو أخوات أو أباً أو أماً أو إمرأة أو بنين أو حقولاً لأجل إسمى , يأخذ مائة ضعف ويرث الحياة الأبدية (إنجيل متى 19: 12- 29) وأيضاً : " فإن غير المتزوج يهتم فيما للرب وكيف يرضى الرب , أما المتزوج فيهتم للعالم كيف يرضى إمرأته , إن بين الزوجة والعذراء فرقاً , غير المتزوجة تهتم فيما للرب لتكون مقدسة فى الجسد وفى الروح , واما المتزوجة فتهتم فيما للعالم كيف ترضى رجلها (كورنثوس الأولى 7: 32- 34) وليس نذر البتوليه هو القضاء على الجنس البشرى لأن هذا الطريق هو طريق ضيق جداً ويسميه القديسين طريق القلة وهذا واضح من قول السيد المسيح : " ليس الجميع يحتملون هذا الكلام إلا الذين وهب لهم (متى 19: 11) .*



*ثالثا :إختيار حياة الفقر*



*قال الرب يسوع : " لأ يقدر أحد أن يخدم سيدين الرب والمال " وملخص الخبرة الإنسانية أن محبة المال هى أصل لكل الشرور لهذا إشترطت قوانين الرهبنة إختيار العيش فى حياة الفقر طواعية ويقنع الإنسان بحياة الكفاف مكتفياً بالضروريات فقط ويأكل من عمل يدية , ولهذا تشترط قوانين الرهبنة قبل الإعتزال فى الدير تنفيذ وصية الرب القائلة : " إن كنت تريد أن تكون كاملاً فإذهب ويع كل شئ لك وإعطيه للمساكين فيكون لك كنز فى السماء وتعال وأتبعنى ( متى 19: 21) .*
*وإذا حدث أن توفر المال للراهب من عمل يديه فقد نصت قوانين الرهبنة أن يصير هذا المال ملكاً للدير أو الكنيسة من بعد حياته طبقاً للفكر الرهبانى : " أنه إذا كان الراهب قد مات عن طلب الحياة فى العالم بإيثاره وإختياره , فمن كان ميتاً لا يرث ولا يورث , بل أنه لا يملك لنفسه شيئاً لأنه قد وهب حياته كلها للرب " *
*ويحكى أن ذهب أقرباء راهب إليه فى ديرة يخبرونه أن قريباً له قد مات فله أن يرثه .. فأجاب متسائلاً : " ومتى مات ؟ " فقالوا له : " منذ سنة " فقال الراهب : " ولكنى مت عن العالم منذ سنوات طويلة , فكيف لميت أن يرث ميتاً " *
*وليس معنى إختيار الفقر طواعية أن الرهبنة هى طريق الفقراء الذين لجأوا إلى الدير هرباً من أعباء الحياة أو ليتخلصوا من دفع الجزية .. فتاريخ الرهبنة طويل ينبئنا عن أعداد لا حصر لها من ذوى الثراء ومن كانوا فى منصب عليا , ومع ذلك تركوا كل شئ وتبعوا السيد المسيح الذى ليس له مكان ليسند راسه , فآثروا الفقر والتعبد على الغنى والجاه وهم فى ثقة أن المناصب الرفيعة إنما هى نفاية من أجل ربح المسيح .*
*وعلى سبيل المثال لا على سبيل الحصر , القديس أنطونيوس الكبير أبو الرهبان كان يملك 300 فدان من أجود الأراضى باعها ووزع ثمنها على الفقراء , القديس باخوميوس "أبو الشركة" كان قائداً فى الجيش إعتزل منصبه الكبير وترهب , القديس أرسانيوس كان " معلم لأولاد الملوك" وكان ابن لأحد قضاة روما وأستاذاً خاصاً لأركاديوس ابن الإمبراطور ثيؤدوسيوس الكبير وكان يحيا فى قصر الإمبراطور حياة القصور فى بذخ وترف ونعيم , ولكنه زهد فيها حاسباً عار المسيح أعظم من خزائن الملك , القديس مكسيموس وأخوه دوماديوس كانا " أبنا لأمبراطور الروم فالنتيان الأول ( 364- 375م) وكانا أبوهما فى أوج عظمته وقوته وغناه ولكنهما تركا قصره ليعيشا حياة التعبد , والقديس مار مينا العجائبى كان ابنا لحاكم مريوط , والقديس يوحنا صاحب الإنجيل المذهب كان ابنا لملك , القديسة دميانة كان ابوها حاكماً لأقليم البرلس .. هؤلاء وغيرهم تركوا الغنى والجاه والسلطان ونعيم الحياة وترفها وآثروا حياة الزهد والنسك والتعبد , سكنوا فى البرارى وشقوق الأرض من اجل عظم محبتهم فى المسيح .*


----------



## asmicheal (30 نوفمبر 2009)

نظم الرهبانية 
*أولاً : نظام العباد المتوحدين*
*بدأ نظام الرهبنة بنظام التوحد وأول نظام أتبع فى الرهبنة وسار عليه أول من ترهب مثل الأنبا بولا السائح والأنبا أنطونيوس , وهذ النظام الرهبانى هم الرهبان الذين يعيشون متفرقين منفردين كل واحد فى مغارة أو كهف فى الصحارى والجبال , ويتبعون نظاماً خاصاً فى صلاته وصومه وعبادته وتأملاته , وحتى الأنبا باخوميوس الذى وضع نظام الشركة للرهبان الكثيرين الذين تبعوه , عاش هو نفسه على نظام العباد المتوحدين وكانت له مغارته البعيدة عن الدير , وعاش المتوحدين بالقرب من أديرتهم فى مبانى خاصة فيما بعد عرفت هذه المبانى بالمنشوبيات *
*وفى نظام التوحد لا يضم المغارات ولا الكهوف ولا المنشوبيات سور واحد , وما كان على الأنبا أو اب الدير أو رئيسه يتفقد الرهبان واجداً واحداً يرشدهم ويوجههم ويسأل عن سلامتهم وإحتياجاتهم ويجيب على أسئلتهم والدير بهذا المعنى يسمى موناستيريون .. ومعناه المكان يضم مجموعة مغارات متناثرة كل منها مونا مستقلة بذاتها .*
*ثانياً : نظام الشركة أو الرهبانية الإشتراكية*
*بداية نظام الشركة الأنطونى *
*بدأ نظام الشركة فى الرهبنة عندما أجتمع حول القديس أنطونيوس عدد كبير من الشباب يريدون أن يتبعوا طريقه فى الرهبنة ولكنه تجاهلهم لمدة 20 سنة (7) , ولما بلغ بهم الضيق اقتحموا بابه عنوة فإضطر يخرج إليهم , وكان على أنطونيوس حينئذ " أن ينتقل دائماً كأب بين جماعات أولاده من مكان إلى مكان " وعلى هذا المنوال تكون اول نموذج نظام الرهبانى القبطى : " أب يرعى أسرة روحية من ألأبناء المحبوبين المخلصين للطريق " وهكذا تكون أول تظام الرهبنة الأنطونية تلقائياً , إنما بتمهيد روحى لا يعرف سر بدايته وسر نموه إلا من عاشه " *
*أصل كلمة " كينوبيون " *
*تعنى كلمة " كينوبيون " تعنى حياة مشتركة وهى من مقطعين = مشترك و = حيــاة , وتنطق " كينوبيوس " أو " :ينوبيون " وتعنى : " مؤسسة أو مكان به قلالى كثيرة أصحابها متحدون فى نظام الحياة " وترادف فى المعنى الوصفى تماماً كلمة موناستيرن وهى أصلاً من كلمة أى " يعيش بمفرده أو يحيا وحيداً " فكلمة موناستيرون تعنى : " مكان يحبا فيه الناس حياة منفردة " وهذه الكلمة , طبعاً , أنحرف معناها , وتطورت لتشمل معنى الدير بوصفة الحالى , وهو جماعة يعيشون معاً حياة غير توحدية على الأطلاق . *
*نظام الشركة الباخومى *
*نظام الشركة الباخومى هو صورة منظمة متقدمة فقد وضع هذا النظام الأنبا باخوم بكتابة قوانيين ولهذا عرف هذا النظام باسمه " النظام الباخومى" وتغير أسم الأنبا باخوم وأطلق عليه أسم "أبى الشركة" وهذا النظام فى الحقيقة يرجع إلى النظام الإشتراكى المسيحيى الذى وضعته الكنيسة الأولى حسب ما جاء نصه : " وكان جميع المؤمنين معاً وكان كل شئ مشتركاً بينهم ( أعمال الرسل 2: 44) " وكان كل شئ مشتركاً بينهم .. ولم يكن فيهم محتاج لأن كل الذين كانوا يملكون ضياعاً أو بيوتاً كانوا يبيعونها ويأتون بأثمانها .. فيوزع لكل واحد حسب إحتياجاته ( أعمال الرسل 4: 32- 34) *
*وقد وضع الأنبا باخوم قوانين لهذا النظام الإشتراكى ويسير الرهبان فى خضوع لنظام صارم دقيق موحد : فى يقظتهم ونومهم وصلواتهم , وأصوامهم , وطعامهم , **وإجتماعاتهم وعملهم , وللدير وظائف فنية وإدارية وهندسية .. ألخ يعهد بها للرهبان الأكفاء وعلى الباقيين التعاون معه لأجل إكمال هذا النظام فى تواضع وبذل آخذين نظامهم من المعيشة المشتركة التى كان التلاميذ يحيونها مع المسيح , وهذا النظام ألإشتراكى التعاونى البسيط وكل واحد له حقوق وعليه إلتزامات , ولا يسمح لأحد الخروج على النظام العام المرسوم ومن يخرج عليه توقع عليه عقوبة صارمة رادعه .*
*وقد نقل الغرب هذا النظام وهذا النظام يمثل طريقاً وسطاً بين الحياة العامة ونظام التوحد المطلق , كما يعد ممراً لكلا الإتجاهين , وفى الغالب يكون الإتجاه نحو التوحد فى تدرج الطبيعى دون إفتعال أو عنف كبير , فيتدرج تحت إرشاد الشيوخ المتوحدين إلى أن يصل أن يكون هو معلماً لطريق الوحده للآخرين **.*
*****************************************
*درجات الرهبانية*
*الرهبنة طريق جهاد طويل ومنظم تحت إرشاد معلم وصل إلى الفضيلة يتدرج مع الراهب من خطوة إلى أخرى وتختلف مدة إكمال كل خطوه والإنتقال إلى الثانية طبقاً لعوامل عديده منها إستعداد الراهب وتحمسه , مدى طاعته , قدرته على تنفيذ تعليمات مرشده , ودرجه جده وإجتهاده *
*1- تلميذ الرهبنة *
*وتعنى هذه الدرجه مؤمن *
*2- راهب*
*هو تلميذ مؤمن pictoc *
*3- عابد*

*4- ناسك*

*5- متوحد*
*وهو يعيش منفرداً بعيداً عن الناس , , وكلمة " أنا خوريتيس " تعنى إنساناً إنعزل وتخلف عن الحياة مع الناس . *
*6- سائح *
*والسواح المجاهدين هم رهبان أحياء وصلوا إلى درجة السياحه تزداد محبتهم للصلاة حتى يصيروا كما قال الكتاب : " أما أنا فصلاة" , ومن فرط تعلقهم بالتأملات العالية وتعلقهم بالسمائيات وإنبهار عقولهم بالإلهيات تقل حاجتهم إلى الطعام والنوم فيقنعون بالقليل من عشب البرية والنباتات التى تنموا على الجبال والصحارى , فتتلاشى رغبات الجسد وتسموا أرواحهم وتستنير نفوسهم , وتسهل إنتقالهم من مكان إلى آخر بما يعرف بالإختطاف .*
*وعندما تشتد رغبة السياح لصلاة القداس يختطفون من أماكنهم النائية ويجتمعون فى غير أوقات الصلاة العامة ويصلون فى كنيسة قديمة أو مهجورة حيث يتوافر لهم الهدوء والسكون وينصرفون قبل أن يراهم الناس ويرجع كل إلى مكانه البعيد فى قلب الصحراء وعلى رؤوس الجبال . راجع كتاب الأنيا غرغوريوس عن الدير المحرق - وقد سمعت العديد من افواه الكهنة أنهم فى بعض الأحيان يجدون أدوات المذبح فاطرة وهو التعبير الشائع حينما تستخدم أدوات المذبح فى الصلاة وهذا معناه أنها أستخدمت فى قداس سابق ولا يجب ان تستخدم فيستخدمون غيرها - وذكر لى أحد الأصدقاء أنه أثناء صلاة التسابيح فى إحدى كنائس مصر القديمة أن كثير من الأرائك القديمة الموجوده فى الكنيسة صدر عنها صوت دليل على وجود ناس فى الكنيسة فى الوقت الذى لا يوجد غيره وأثنين آخرين وقال لى أن شعر راسه وقف من الرهبه التى أحس بها وقد اسرع فى الإنتهاء من التسابيح وترك الكنيسه بسرعه - وقد تعجبت لأن صديقى كان عملاقا وكان لا يهاب أحداً لأنه كان مصارعاً .*
*وللسواح سيطرة على أجسادهم لا يصدقها الماديون والناس عادة لا تميل إلى الأخذ بصحة وجود هذا النوع من سيطة الإنسان على جسده أو أن يكون لهم إمكانية الإختطاف والإنتقال بالجسد من مكان إلى آخر ، ولكن هذه درجة من درجات الرهبنة القبطية ويقال أنه لا يصل أحد إلى هذه الدرجة إلا أفراد قلائل ويمكن ألا يصل أحد إلى هذه الدرجة فى جيل كامل *

*7- الرؤيا *
*وهى مرحله نادره لا يصلها إلا القلائل وهى مرحلة الشخوص فى الرب والإتحاد بهوتعتبر درجة السايحة من الدرجات الروحية السامية وفى نهايتها يصل السائح إلى درجة " التورية " وهى درجة " الرؤيا الطوبانية " حيث يبلغ الناسك الزاهد إلى مقام الشخوص فى الرب افله ، والإتحاد به ، والحياه فيه ، بعد أن يكون قد صار إلى الإماتة فى الجسد *

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*نشـر المسـيحية فـي فرنسـا وبريطانيا.*
*تبشـير الرهـبان جنوب فرنسـا وايرلندا وبريطانيا. *

*نشر الرهبنة في أوربا بواسـطـة عظـات وكتـابات البابا أثناسـيوس*
*وافدين لمصـر لدراسـة نظـام الرهبنة*
*من إيطاليا: روفنيوس، وميلانو، إيرونيموس، كاسيان، أرسانيوس. *
*ومن مصر: بلاديوس*
*************************
*مناطق الرهبنة فى مصر*
*زار القديس الأسقف المؤرخ بالاديوس نتريا بعد نياحة أمون بنصف قرن، حيث قدر عدد رهبان جبل نتريا بخمسة آلاف من بينهم 600 متوحدًا، ويوجد كنيسة ضخمة بجوارها بيت خلوة للضيوف، وكان الكل يمارس العمل اليدوي. كان من بينهم ثمانية كهنة يخدمون الكنيسة.*
*===================*
المــــــــراجع 
*(1) تاريخ الكنيسة القبطية القس منسى يوحنا طبع مكتبة المحبة سنة 1982 م الطبعة الثالثة ص 92*
*(2) ( أع 4: 34 - 35) *
*(3) تــــاريخ الكنيسة - يوسابيوس القيصرى (264 - 340 م ) - تعريب القمص مرقس داود - رقم الإيداع بدار الكتب 5207 / 1979 - مطبعة القاهرة الحديثة للطباعة أحمد بهى الدين الخربوطلى الكتاب الثانى الفصل 16 (ك2 ف 16)*
*(4) تــــاريخ الكنيسة - يوسابيوس القيصرى (264 - 340 م ) - تعريب القمص مرقس داود - رقم الإيداع بدار الكتب 5207 / 1979 - مطبعة القاهرة الحديثة للطباعة أحمد بهى الدين الخربوطلى الكتاب الثانى الفصل 17 عدد 2 ( ك2 ف 17 : 2) *
*(5) تــــاريخ الكنيسة - يوسابيوس القيصرى (264 - 340 م ) - تعريب القمص مرقس داود - رقم الإيداع بدار الكتب 5207 / 1979 - مطبعة القاهرة الحديثة للطباعة أحمد بهى الدين الخربوطلى الكتاب الثانى الفصل 17 عدد 11 (ك2 ف17 : 11)*
*(6)* *تاريخ الكنيسة القبطية القس منسى يوحنا طبع مكتبة المحبة سنة 1982 م الطبعة الثالثة ص 92*
*(7) **دير القديس أنبا مقار - الرهبنة القبطية فى عصر القديس أنبا مقار - الأب متى المسكين سنة 1995 م ص 48*


----------



## asmicheal (30 نوفمبر 2009)

قال قداسة البابا ( اطال الله لنا حياته ) الاتي

نشأت الرهبنة كحياة وحدة وصلاة , بعيدة بعدا كاملا عن العالم وعن الخدمة وعن الكهنوت , لاشخاص ماتوا عن العالم , وما عادوا يرجعون اليه...
ولم يكتف الاباء الاول بالحياة في الاديرة , بل خرجوا منها الي الجبال والبراري تائهين فيها . ووصل بعضهم الي درجة السواح الذين كان الواحد منهم يعيش عشرات السنوات لا يري فيها وجه انسان .

وحاليا زحف العالم الي الاديرة ,وقرب الاتصال بالمدن والقري .
صارت المواصلات سهلة من المدينة الي الدير , وكثرت وسائل الاتصالات , الي ان وصلت الي التليفونات تتصل بها الاديرة بالمدن , وكثر مجيء الزائرين الي الاديرة من كافة الشعوب , وكثر حديث الرهبان مع الزوار .

++++ أين اذن حياة الوحدة والعزلة؟؟؟؟!!!!
++واين الموت عن العالم ,, الذي ربما لا يتوافر الا لندرة ربما تعد علي الاصابع ؟؟!!
+++واين طغمة السواح بين الرهبان ؟؟!!
لقد تغير الوضع في حياة الوحدة ..
++من الذي يحياها حاليا ؟؟!!

وكانت الرهبنة حياة نسك شديد , بعيدة تماما عن المال والقنية ..
كان اراهب فيها ينذر الفقر الاختياري .فهو لا يملك شيئا , لا يرث ولا يورث , وقلايته فقيرة مثله ...
وكانت حياته كلها صوما . ومع ذلك كانت صحته افضل من صحته في ايامنا , يمشي في الجبل ولا يتعب . ويطوي الايام ولا ينهك , ولا يشكو..

+++كانوا ملائكة ارضيين او بشرا سمائيين +++ 
ينبهر الناس من فضائلهم ويطلبون صلواتهم .كانوا يتدربون علي الصلاة الدائمة , وكانت صلواتهم كالنفس الداخل والخارج , لا تتوقف ,ويسهرون فيها الليل يسبحون الله , بدون انقطاع وبدون ملل .لا ينشغلون بشيء اخر غير الصلاة .. لذلك قيل :
+++ الرهبنة هي الانحلال من الكل للارتباط بالواحد ,, الذي هو الله ++
+ فهل نحيا الان حياة الصلاة ؟! ام توجد ارتباطات كثيرة تشغلنا عن الله !!
+هل نجد الله كفايتنا , يملاْ القلب والفكر , فلا ننشغل بغيره ؟!
ام يعاتبنا الله بما سبق ان قاله لمرثا : انت تهتمين وتضطربين لاجل امور كثيرة . ولكن الحاجة الي واحد ( لو 10 : 41 , 42 )فهل كل اهتمامنا بهذا الواحد , لانه النصيب الصالح ..

++ هل ظل الهدف الرهباني كما كان في القرن الرابع ؟
++ وهل ظلت الوسيلة كما هي : الوحدة والصلاة والنسك ؟
ام تغير الهدف ,, ام فقدناه ..
++ هل تبكتنا كتب الاباء وسيرتهم ؟؟
وما كتبه بلاديوس , وكاسيان , وروفينوس , وبرصنوفيوس , و اشعياء المتوحد ؟؟
++هل يمكن ان يعود الزمن كما كان في ايام الاباء ؟؟
++ وهل نحن نريد ذلك ونسعي اليه ؟؟!!

++هل يمكن ان يوجد انطونيوس جديد , وبولا جديد , وواحد من الثلاثة مقارات وابنائهم القديسين؟؟

+++وهل لو حاولنا ان ننشيء ديرا مثل اديرة القرن الرابع او السادس , سنجد من يسكن فيه من الرهبان؟؟؟؟؟؟!!! ++++++

(( انها صلاة نرفعها الي الله ان يعيد الينا ماضينا . فنحبه ونحيا فيه ))

ولا تستهوينا المدنية الحاضرة , ولا تغرنا اساليبها , فننسي ما خرج الاباء من اجله , حين فضلوا البرية وما قيل عنها :
ان مجرد نظر القفر , يميت من القلب الحركات العالمية ...


----------



## asmicheal (30 نوفمبر 2009)

ما المقصود بالاسكيم؟وما تاريخه؟ وما شروط ارتدائه؟* 

--------------------------------

هناك نوعان من الاسكيم ( حسب الدراسة التى اعدها نيافة الانبا متاؤس):






( 1 ) الاسكيم الصغير** : ( leather - belt (




ويتكون من منطقة ( حزام من الجلد ) يتمنطق بها الراهب عند بدء رهبنته لتساعده على النشاط والصوم وعمل الميطانيات ( الركعات والسجدات ) اى " الاجتهاد فى الخدمة والعبادة " كما قال القديس دورثيئوس والقلنسوة التى تغطى رأسه تشير إلى روح البساطة ( لانها تشبه غطاء رأس الا**طفال ).




وبها 12 صليبا وترمز للفضائل الاثنى عشر التى يجب أن يتحلى بها الراهب وهى الايمان ، الرجاء ، المحبة ، الطهارة ، البتولية ، السلام ، الحكمة ، البر ، الوداعة ، الصبر ، طول الروح ( الاحتمال ) والنسك ( الزهد **) وأما الطرحة التى تتدلى منها فتشير إلى طرح الراهب العالم وراء ظهره ( لو 9 : 62 )





( 2 ) الاسكيم الكبير** : holy - shape




عندما يبلغ الراهب درجة عالية من النسك يصير راهبا ( إسكيميا ) " من الكلمة اليونانية eskima " ( اى الشكل المقدس ) ويوهب له الاسكيم وهو عبارة عن قطعة منالجلد المضفور ضفيرتين به 12 صليبا ( رمزا للفضائل الاثنى عشر السابقة** ) وعندما يلبسه يحيط بصدره وظهره ( ويخلعه عند النوم ) وله طقس خاص بصلوات كثيرة ويرشم أب الدير الاسكيم بالرشومات الثلاثة ويلبسه للراهب الناسك ويقول له : 




" إلبس عليك خاتم عربون ملكوت السماوات ....الخ " 




وقد ألبسه القديس أنطونيوس للقديس مكاريوس الكبير وكان الانبا أنطونيوس هو أول من لبسه من يد ملاك الرب بأمر الهى ( مجلة الكرازة فى 16 / 2 / 1996** )

*


----------



## asmicheal (30 نوفمبر 2009)

( 3 ) تاريخ الاسكيم* :

لبسه الرهبان الاوائل ولهذا تسموا " لباس الصليب " ( staurohorus ( ثم صار لباس كبار النساك ( وكان يُختار منهم الاساقفة ) ثم أصبح أمرا شكليا إذ يحتفل بإلباسه للاسقف عشية رسامته

وقد ألغى قداسة البابا شنودة إلباس الاسكيم للاباء الاساقفة الجدد باعتبار أنه درجة رهبانية وليس درجة رعوية واستبدل به طقس " عشية الرسامة " على أساس أنه يصعب على الاساقفة أن يحيوا حسب طقسه

ولئلا ينقرض هذا لطقس قرر قداسة البابا أن يلبسه بعض رؤساء الاديرة وهم:

نيافة الانبا صرابامون أسقف دير الانبا بيشوى العامر ( يناير 1996 ) ونيافة الانبا متاؤس أسقف دير السريان ( ابريل 1964 ) ونيافة المتنيح الانبا مينا آفامينا الاسقف السابق لدير مارمينا بمريوط ( سبتمبر 1964 )
والانبا باسيليوس أسقف دير الانبا صموئيل (مارس 2005)
والانبا كيرلس أسقف دير مار مينا وايضآ البسة لاكبر راهب في برية شيهات وهو القمص فلتاؤوس السرياني


( 4 ) شروط لبس الاسكيم : 

ا - تلاوة كل سفر المزامير يوميا ( نهارا وليلا ) علاوة على التسبحة اليومية


ب - عمل 500 ميطانية** يوميا


ج - الالتزام بالسكوت والصمت




د- قراءة الكتاب المقدس بكثرة مع قراءة سير القديسين ( حسب ارشاد اب الاعتراف** )




ه - الصوم طول حياته ( مع الامتناع تماما عن اللحوم ) حتى الغروب ما عدا ايام الخمسين والسبوت والاحاد




و - التقليل جدا من الطعام والشراب حتى يصل للصفاء النفسى والذهنى والنمو فى الروحانية...*


----------



## asmicheal (30 نوفمبر 2009)

هل الرهبنة رغبة أم دعوة؟​الإجابة:











كلمة الدعوة تخص الخدمة والرعاية، لأن الرعاية إقامة للإهتمام بنفوس أخرى يملكها الله.. والراعي هو الذي يدخل من باب الدعوة الإلهية فيرعى أولاد الله ويخدمهم، مثل هذا محتاج إلى دعوة، بل لا يمكن أن يقام دون أن يتحقق الدعوة.
أما الرهبنه يا عزيزي فعلى مَنْ يُقام الراهب إلا على خلاص نفسه؟ وهل السعي نحو خلاص النفس وطلب الكمال المسيحي يتطلب الإنسان دعوة؟!
الدعوة للرهبنة هي إقتناع قلبي كامل بتفاهة العالم والزهد في كل قنيته ورغبة حقيقية للحياة المسيحية الصادقة.
ولا شك أن الرهبنة رغبة وإختيار للإنسان.. ليس معنى ذلك أنها ليست دعوة.. فإننا نرى كثيرين يرغبون وقليلون يدعون، كثيرين يشتاقون وقليلين يقدرون. لذا فتنمية الرغبة والإشتياق ينبغي أن تتحرر من الذات التي تعاند وتلح وتصر وتدق الرأس على الحائط بينما يكون للرب دعوة أخرى في حياتي.. الإنسان الروحي الأمين لعريسه والمتطلع لأبديته ينمي كل شوق صالح فيه. فإن وجد الدعوة أمامه والباب مفتوح قدامه يكون مبارك له الرهبنة.. مبارك له هذا العطاء الإلهي الذي نسمع له في الإنجيل (ستجد النص الكامل للكتاب المقدس هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا) "ليس الجميع يقبلون هذا الكلام، بل الذي أُعطيَ لهم.. مَنْ إستطاع أن يقبل فليقبل" (إنجيل متى 10:19-12).
يا عزيزي: *إشتقت للرهنة*؟ مبارك، فهذا كمال الرضى القلبي. هل جاهدت؟ أخذت موافقة الله في الإعتراف؟ ثم وجدت مرشد يقبلك ودير يفتح بابه أمامك وتستريح أنت للسُكنى بين رهبانه..؟ مبارك، فهذا كمال الدعوة الالهية.
فإن إشتقت وجاهدت ودُعيت، إسلُك بسرعة ومبكراً.. خسارة أن تُضيِّع يوماً واحداً سعيداً بعيداً عن الرهبنة. مصدر المقال: موقع الأنبا تكلا.
*أما إن إشتقت وجاهدت ولم تجد دعوة*، فبلا عناد ولا تردد لا تلِح في الرهبنة، فربما خلاصك في طريق البتولية والخدمة.
وإن لم تكمل أشواقك بالجهاد والدعوة للرهبنة، فكن صديقاً للرهبنة والرهبان. إبحث عن إحتياجاتهم، وإشترك في تدبيرها وتوفيرها.. إسندهم بالصلاة، واطلب سند صلواتهم في زيارات روحية لا زيارات ترفيهية لإجهادهم، بل للخلوة والتعلم من الرهبنة والرهبان..

المصدر:هل الرهبنة رغبة أم دعوة؟ | St-Takla.org


----------



## asmicheal (30 نوفمبر 2009)

إنني متردد، لست أعرف طريقي: هل هو الزواج أم الرهبنة؟ فبماذا تنصحني؟​الإجابة:
إن كنت متردداً، فلا تسرع بالرهبنة.
فالذي يحب الرهبنة فقط، لا يفكر في الزواج إطلاقاً. فكرة الزواج لا تشغله، ولا تمثل شهوة في نفسه. فإن إشتهى هذا الأمر، يكون خطراً عليه أن يترهب، وبخاصة لو كان يُحارب من الناحية الجنسية أحياناً.. إذ قد تعاوده هذه الحروب بعد الرهبنة.
التردد يدل على عدم ثبات الفكر.
ويدل على عدم ثبات الهدف والإتجاه.
لذلك فإنتظار أفضل، ريثما يوضح لك الرب مشيئته.





​أما لو كان فكر الرهبنة ثابتاً فيك تماماً، ومنذ زمن بعيد، وليست لك شهوات جسدية معينة تدفعك إلى الزواج، فربما يكون فكر الزواج حرباً من الشيطان ليمنعك من الرهبنه.
ويتضح هذا إذا كان الفكر من خارجك وليس من داخلك. وأنت تقاومه بكل قلبك، ومع ذلك يَلِحّ عليك. ومع ذلك فإيمانك بالطريق الرهباني ينبع من أعماقك، وهو راسخ فيك.
إن كان الأمر هكذا، فلا تضطرب. إنما يحسن لك أن تصبر، وتصلي أن يكشف لك الرب الطريق الذي يريده لك. (ستجد النص الكامل للكتاب المقدس هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا) ولا تسرع بالزواج لئلا تندم، إنما إنتظر. مصدر المقال: موقع الأنبا تكلا.
وسيأتي وقت ينقذك فيه الله من التردد.





​# عوامل دفع على الرهبنة غير مناسبة: 
1- شخص مريض بمرض مزمن.
2- الهوس الديني! أو هؤلاء الذين نستطيع أن نطلق عليهم في مرحلة "المراهقة الروحية"، أو عدم النضج. ومن سماتها الجنوح ذات اليمين أو ذات اليسار!
3- النذر الخاطئ، أي أن ينذر إنسان نفسه في لحظة معينة بالرهبنة! وهو نذر خاطئ لأنه مبني على أساس خاطيء.
4- الذين يعانون من متاعب زوجية أو أسرية أو معيشية.
5- الذين يحضرون عقب صدمات عاطفية.
6- الذين يرغبون في الإقامة دون الرهبنة.


المصدر : موقع سانت تكلا 
​


----------



## asmicheal (30 نوفمبر 2009)

معنى قول بولس الرسول: "من زوج فحسناً يفعل، ومن لا يزوج يفعل أحسن" (1كو38:7)؟
الإجابة:
يسمح بولس الرسول بالزواج ويحسبه مستحقًا البركة, ولكن يقابله وضعه هو باهتماماته باللَّه مشيرًا إلى أن الأمرين ليسا متعارضين.
وفي نفس الإصحاح يقول الرسول: "فأريد أن تكونوا بلا هَم. غير المتزوج يهتم في ما للرب كيف يرضي الرب. وأما المتزوج فيهتم في ما للعالم كيف يرضي امرأته. إن بين الزوجة والعذراء فرقا. غير المتزوجة تهتم في ما للرب لتكون مقدسة جسدا وروحا. وأما المتزوجة فتهتم في ما للعالم كيف ترضي رجلها. هذا أقوله لخيركم ليس لكي ألقي عليكم وهقاً بل لأجل اللياقة والمثابرة للرب من دون ارتباك".
هنا يوضح بولس لماذا البتولية مفضلة عن الزواج. فإنها لا ترتبط بالجنس كأمر صالح أو خاطئ, إنما الموضوع هو القلق الذي تنزعه عن الفكر والتركيز على عبادة اللَّه.
طلب زوجة وأسرة أمر زمني. أحيانا من أجل حفظ سعادتهم يلزم ممارسة ما هو مستحق للعقوبة. فيستحيل على الشخص الذي يتجه نحو العالم، ويرتبك باهتماماته، وينشغل قلبه بإرضاء الناس أن يتمم وصية السيد الأولى والعظمى: "تحب الرب إلهك من كل قلبك وكل قوتك"، (ستجد النص الكامل للكتاب المقدس هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا) كيف يستطيع أن يحقق هذا وقلبه منقسم بين اللَّه والعالم، ويسحب الحب الذي مدين به للَّه وحده إلى مشاعر بشرية؟ "غير المتزوج يهتم في ما للرب كيف يرضى الرب، وأما المتزوج فيهتم في ما للعالم كيف يرضى امرأته".
عندما يكون أمامنا سيدان لنختار أحدهما، إذ لا نستطيع أن نخدمهما معاً، لأنه "لا يقدر إنسان أن يخدم سيدين". لذلك فإن الشخص الحكيم يختار السيد الأكثر نفعًا له. هكذا أيضًا عندما يوجد أمامنا زيجتان لنختار إحداهما، لا نستطيع أن نقيم عقد زواج مع كليهما، فإن "غير المتزوج يهتم في ما للرب كيف يرضى الرب، وأما المتزوج فيهتم في ما للعالم كيف يرضى امرأته". أكرر أن غاية العقل السوي ألا يفوته الاختيار الأكثر فائدة.





​المرأة غير المتزوجة لديها حصن البتولية الذي يحميها من عواصف هذا العالم. هكذا إذ تتحصن في حماية اللَّه لا تضطرب برياح، لذلك فإنه لكي نتأهل لكي نراه، سواء كنا في البتولية أو الزواج الأول أو الثاني لنسلك هكذا وهو أن نبغي ملكوت السموات خلال نعمة ورأفات ربنا يسوع المسيح الذي له المجد والقوة والكرامة مع الآب والروح القدس الآن وإلى الأبد آمين. مصدر المقال: موقع الأنبا تكلا.
بولس يريد دائمًا الأفضل للمسيحيين. فإن أحد بحق يريد أن يتزوج فالأفضل له أن يتزوج علانية بالسماح الممنوح له عن أن يسلك بطريقة رديئة ويكون في عارٍ خفية. 
"وأما من أقام راسخا في قلبه وليس له اضطرار بل له سلطان على إرادته وقد عزم على هذا في قلبه أن يحفظ عذراءه فحسنًا يفعل".
هنا يتحدث عمن وهبه اللََّه إرادة قوية ليُمارس حياة البتولية، وقد قضى فترة اختبار وأدرك قوة إرادته وإصراره على هذا الفكر، فلا يتراجع.





​"إذَا من زوج فحسنًا يفعل، ومن لا يزوج يفعل أحسن". 
المرتبط بقيود الزواج مقيد, الآخر حرّ. واحد تحت الناموس والآخر تحت النعمة. الزواج صالح إذ خلاله ننال ميراث الملكوت السماوي واستمرار المكافآت السماوية. والبتولية صالحة بالأكثر، حيث يكون تركيز الإنسان كاملاً في السلوك في طريق الله.
ولا تنسى أن كل هؤلاء الرهبان و القديسين، تم إنجابهم عن طريق الإرتباط الجسدي بالزواج! وهناك آلاف القديسين المتزوجين.. من أمثال القديسة مونيكا والدة أغسطينوس، والقديس سجا زاب وزوجته القديسة أجزهاريا والدا القديس تكلا هيمانوت وغيرهم كثيرين.. وكان مع الرب على جبل التجلي إيليا البتول وموسى المتزوج. وكان سمعان أحد تلاميذ المسيح متزوجاً...
إن الأمر إختياري، إن تزوجت فلا يوجد خطأ في هذا، بل هو حسنٌ. وإن إخترت طريق البتولية، فهذا أحسن للأسباب السابقة. ولكن كما قال الكتاب: "ليس الجميع يقبلون هذا الكلام، بل الذين أُعطي لهم.. مَنْ إستطاع أن يقبل فليقبل" (إنجيل متى 11:19).


المصدر :موقع سان تكلا هيمانوت


----------



## asmicheal (30 نوفمبر 2009)

الرهبنة
للقمص يوسف أسعد


هل الرهبنة رغبة أم دعوة؟
" قَالَ لَهُ تَلاَمِيذُهُ: «إِنْ كَانَ هَكَذَا أَمْرُ الرَّجُلِ مَعَ الْمَرْأَةِ فَلاَ يُوافِقُ أَنْ يَتَزَوَّجَ!» فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «لَيْسَ الْجَمِيعُ يَقْبَلُونَ هَذَا الْكَلاَمَ بَلِ الَّذِينَ أُعْطِيَ لَهُم لأَنَّهُ يُوجَدُ خِصْيَانٌ وُلِدُوا هَكَذَا مِنْ بُطُونِ أُمَّهَاتِهِمْ وَيُوجَدُ خِصْيَانٌ خَصَاهُمُ النَّاسُ وَيُوجَدُ خِصْيَانٌ خَصَوْا أَنْفُسَهُمْ لأَجْلِ مَلَكُوتِ السَّمَاوَاتِ. مَنِ اسْتَطَاعَ أَنْ يَقْبَلَ فَلْيَقْبَلْ». 

حِينَئِذٍ قُدِّمَ إِلَيْهِ أَوْلاَدٌ لِكَيْ يَضَعَ يَدَيْهِ عَلَيْهِمْ وَيُصَلِّيَ فَانْتَهَرَهُمُ التَّلاَمِيذُ. أَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَقَالَ: «دَعُوا الأَوْلاَدَ يَأْتُونَ إِلَيَّ وَلاَ تَمْنَعُوهُمْ لأَنَّ لِمِثْلِ هَؤُلاَءِ مَلَكُوتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ». (مت 19 :10 )



كلمة الدعوة تخص الخدمة والرعاية، لأن الرعاية إقامة للاهتمام بنفوس أخرى يملكها الله. والراعي هو الذي يدخل من باب الدعوة الإلهية فيرعى أولاد الله ويخدمهم، مثل هذا محتاج إلى دعوة، بل لا يمكن أن يقام دون أن تتحقق الدعوة. أما الرهبنة فعلى من يقام الراهب إلا على خلاص نفسه؟ وهل في السعي نحو خلاص النفس وطلب الكمال يتطلب الإنسان دعوة؟



إن الإنسان المسيحي مدعو بموت المسيح الكفاري إلى التجرد والموت عن العالم وإماتة الذات وترك الكل للالتصاق بالرب والتأمل في وصايه. كل مسيحي مدعو لذلك "ما أقوله لكم أقوله للجميع". فالدعوة للرهبنة هي اقتناع قلبي كامل بتفاهة العالم والزهد في كل قنيته ورغبة حقيقية للحياة المسيحية الصادقة. ومن يرغب في هذا ويشتاق إليه قد يمكنه الرهبنة بسرعة، قد لا يمكنة هذا إلا بالتدرج. فالأول قد تكون ظروفه في العمل أو العائلة تساعده أو تخدمه، والثاني قد يجد عوائق فيعيش مبادئ الرهبنة في قلبه وسلوكه ويصلي لأجل هذه العواق حتى تذلل فلا يبقى له سوى أن يلبس الشكل الرهباني في الدير.



لاشك أن الرهبنة رغبة واختيار للإنسان، وليس معنى ذلك أنها ليست دعوة. فإننا نرى كثيرين يرغبون وقليلين يدعون، كثيرين يشتاقون وقليلين يقدرون. لذا فتنمية الرغبة والاشتياق ينبغي أن تتحرر من الذات التي تعاند وتلح وتصر وتدق الرأس على الحائط بينما يكون للرب دعوة أخرى في حياتي. الإنسان الروحي الأمين لعريسه والمتطلع لأبديته ينمي كل شوق صالح فيه. فإن وجد الدعوة أمامه والباب مفتوح قدامه يكون مبارك له الرهبنة. مبارك له هذا العطاء الإلهي الذي نسمع له في الإنجيل "ليس الجميع يقبلون هذا الكلام بل الذي أعطي لهم.... من استطاع أن يقبل فليقبل" مت 19: 10 – 12



يا عزيزي: هل اشتقت للرهبنة؟ مبارك، فهذا كمال الرضى القلبي. هل جاهدت؟ هل أخذت موافقة الله في الاعتراف؟ ثم وجدت مرشد يقبلك ودير يفتح لك؟ وتستريح أن للسكنى بين رهبانه؟ مبارك، فهذا كمال الدعوة الإلهية.



فإن اشتقت وجاهدت ودعيت اسلك بسرعة ومبكرا. خسارة أن تضيع يوما واحدا بعيدا عن الرهبنة. أما إن اشتقت وجاهدت ولم تجد الدعوة، فبلا عناد ولا تردد لا تلح في الرهبنة فربما خلاصك في طريق البتولية والخدمة.



وإن لم تمكل أشواقك بالرهبنة فكن صديقا للرهبنة والرهبان. ابحث عن احتياجاتهم واشترك في تدبيرها وتوفيرها. اسندهم بالصلاة واطلب سند صلواتهم في زيارات روحية لا زيارات ترفيهية لإجهادهم بل للخلوة والتعلم من الرهبنة والرهبان. شجع الآخرين على الرهبنة ولا تكن معوقا لإنسان يسلك هذا الطريق، بل ساعد كل من ترى فيه الاشتياق والدعوة متوفران لكي يهرب من العالم.


----------



## asmicheal (30 نوفمبر 2009)

الرهبنة القبطية
*قال أحد الشيوخ الرهبان "لا تكن تحت السماء أمّة مثل المسيحيين إذا أكملوا ناموسهم (وصايا الرب)، كما لا توجد مرتبة جليلة كمثل مرتبة الرهبان إذا حفظوا طقوسهم (استقامة الهدف وإتمام القوانين الرهبانية)، ولذلك فإن الشياطين تحسدهم ويحاربونهم بكل أصناف الرذيلة.. فلنسأل الرب الإله أن يخرق شباكهم عنا ويخلصّنا من أيديهم".. ويقول القديس يوحنا كاسيان عن الرهبان: "إنهم ملائكة أرضيون أو بشر سمائيون".. وبعض القديسون يشبِّهون الرهبنة بالشهادة أو هي امتداد للاستشهاد، ويعرِّفونها بأنها "شهادة بدون سفك دم أو استشهاد بالنيّة أو استشهاد داخلي" -الذي هو الصراع ضد الشياطين وعالم الظلمة وضد الشهوات الجسدية وغيرها من الخطايا-.. يرى بعض القديسون أن الرهبنة هي "الانحلال من الكل للارتباط بالواحد"- حيث يترك الراهب العالم بالكليّة وكذلك بلده وأقاربه وينتقل إلى الأديرة والبراري ليجلس في هدوء ويعمل بيده ويقيت نفسه، ويسبِّح الله ليلاً ونهاراً.*

*



*


*جاء عصر الرهبنة في الكنيسة القبطية تالياً لعصر التبشير والاستشهاد.. فلقد كانت الشهادة للمسيح في العصر الأول بالصمود أمام الوثنية المضطهِدة للمسيحية، وحاولت الوثنية وأد المسيحية ولكن الانتشار المقدّس غلبها وكان له سلاحان: حياة القداسة التي عجز الشر عن النفاذ خلالها، ثم الثبات بأمانة لأسم المخلِّص أمام كل ضيق -فعاش المسيحيون في قداسة وشجاعة بلا تزعزع حتى انهارت الوثنية-.. ثم استقرَّت الأمور وتحوَّل الجهاد الأفقي إلى جهاد رأسي، وتحوّلت شهادة البعض من أمام العالم المنظور إلى عالم الملائكة والشياطين في تركيز فكري عند قدميّ الرب بالتأمل والصلاة والتسبيح.. فنشأت الرهبنة، أي الارتباط بالإله والانحلال عن العالم.*
*ليست الرهبنة مذهباً صوفياً يعتقد فيه الراهب أن يرضى الله بممارسات نسكية، أو مذهباً نفسانياً يهدف إلى اكتساب قوى نفسانية مما قد يكون كامناً في الطبيعة البشرية.. بل هي حب الفادي الذي يتملَّك المؤمن بفعل النعمة التي تنسكب فيه فجعلته يركّز ذاته على الرب، وأخذت الاهتمامات العالمية والمادية تسقط عنه بحكم انطلاقه في دروب حب المخلِّص والتأمل فيه.. ولذا جاء ما يسمّى بالنذر الثلاثي -الفقر والطاعة والعفّة- تصويراً لسلوك الراهب من الخارج أكثر منه أهدافاً يسعى إليها.. ففي انشغاله بالمتعة الروحية يجئ تعففه عن المتعة الجسدية بأنواعها، وفي انسحاقه أمام الفضل الإلهي يجئ إنكاره لذاته وهو ما يظهر خارجياً في طاعته لمشيئة المدبِّر، وفي شبعه بالروح يجئ تجرده عن مطالب الراحة الجسدية أي الفقر-وهو في كل ذلك يسلك بروح الصلاة، وسكون التأمل، والالتزام بالعمل كمن لا يمتلك متاعاً-.. فهذه الصفات السلوكية هي الصورة الخارجية للحالة الداخلية.*
*كثيراً ما وُصِفت حياة آباء البريّة أنها "فردوس".. فبالحقيقة حاول المتوحّدون أن يصيروا في براءة آدم (قبل الخطية) بالتخلّص من كل الرذائل والشهوات، فتقبّل بعضهم طعامهم من أيدي ملائكة أو من طيور وصارت الحيوانات المفترسة خاضعة لهم.. وهكذا لم تعد البريّة مجرّد عودة إلى الفردوس القديم بل صارت عربوناً للفردوس العتيد، بمعنى أن الرهبان عاشوا فوق التاريخ عبروا به إلى الماضي كما إلى المستقبل تاركين عالم الخطية ليعيشوا في حضرة المسيح الذي رأوه روحياً ودخلوا معه في حوار.. وصارت العلامة المميزّة للرهبنة المسيحية حياة السيد المسيح نفسه (بحسب الجسد) كنموذج للطهارة وأيضاً فقره وطاعته للآب، وهذه كلها أسس الرهبنة.*
​


----------



## asmicheal (30 نوفمبر 2009)

*الراهب يسمّى باليونانية والقبطية "موناخوس" من الكلمة اليونانية "مونوس" ومعناها alone, solitary ، فكلمة راهب من جهة اشتقاقها وأصلها اللغوي تعبِّر عن إنسان يحيا بمفرده أو بعيداً عن آخرين.. وتعطي نفس المعنى الكلمات الإنجليزية monk، والفرنسية moine، والألمانية monch.. أما الكلمة العربية "راهب" –وهي أسم فاعل من الفعل "رهب، يرهب" فهو راهب أي خائف الله- فهي لا تعبِّر تعبيراً دقيقاً عن طبيعة حياة الراهب.. فالوحدة هي عنصر من العناصر أو الأسس الرئيسية الأربعة التي تقوم عليها الرهبنة القبطية وهي: البتولية، والفقر الاختياري (التجرُّد)، والطاعة، والوحدة. *
*كلمة "شيخ" في الرهبنة لا يُقصَد بها المتقدّم في الأيام، وإنما هو تعبير شاع استخدامه في الوسط الرهباني والكتابات الآبائية يُطلَق على من نال موهبة الإرشاد بالكلمة والأبوّة الروحية بعد خبرة وتجارب أثمرت نجاحاً في الفضيلة، حتى يستطيع بسبب فضيلته وجهاده وموهبة الروح القدس أن يوجِّه الآخرين في طريق الأبدية -حتى ولو كان شاباً صغيراً في العمر-.. فها هو الأب بيامون يقول عن القس بفنوتيوس "كان في صباه صالحاً ومملوءاً بالنعمة حتى أعجب مشاهير الرجال وعظمائهم بهيبته واستقامته الدائمة، ورغم صِغَر سنّه كان يوضَع في مصاف الشيوخ بسبب فضائله".. وكما كان بفنوتيوس، هكذا كان الأب زكريا والأنبا بيمن شيوخاً في الرهبنة برغم صغر سنهم.*
*أحب آباء الرهبنة الكبار أمثال أنطونيوس ومكاريوس وباخوميوس وشنوده حياة الرهبنة أكثر من كل مناصب العالم، فظلوا كما هم محبيّن للبرية ملازمين لها -في حين صار من أولادهم الأساقفة والبطاركة وأساتذة المدارس اللاهوتية-.. وعاشوا هم رهباناً، بل أعتذر بعضهم عن قبول حتى درجة القسيسية كالقديس باخوميوس حينما عُرِضت عليه.. فالكنيسة تلقِّب هؤلاء الآباء وأولادهم من بعدهم بلقب "آبا" أو "أنبا" - الذي لا تمنحه إلا لأصحاب درجة الأسقفية في وقتنا الحاضر.. فرغم أنهم لم يكونوا من أصحاب الرتب العالية لكنهم كانوا آباء الكنيسة في غناهم بالفضائل لأن الرهبنة كانت وما زالت -كما قال البعض- "معملاً للفضيلة" و"قمة حياة الروح" و"حياة الكمال المسيحي". *
*الرهبنة القبطية في أوج عظمتها:*
*بلغت الرهبنة القبطية أوج عظمتها في القرنين الرابع والخامس الميلادي (ولكنها بدأت تضعف تدريجياً نتيجة الاضطرابات التي حلّت بالبلاد المصرية بسبب الخلافات العقيدية المذهبية وصراع الأباطرة البيزنطيين الملكانيين مع الكنيسة المصرية، أما الضربات المؤثرة التي وُجِّهَت إليها فكانت بعد القرن السابع الميلادي-حتى أحياها من جديد قداسة البابا شنوده الثالث منذ أواخر القرن العشرين-).*
*حسبنا أن نذكر أن أعداد الرهبان والراهبات كانت بالآلاف، وأن أعداد الأديرة كانت بالمئات.. لقد شيّد الأنبا باخوميوس حوالي تسعة أديرة في منطقة إسنا وما حواليها -أشهرها دير بافو، وكانت تضم أديرته عند نياحته سنة 347م أعداداً ضخمة قيل أنها بلغت نحو خمسين ألف راهب-.. وبنى أنبا باخوم ديرين للراهبات، كان عدد الراهبات فيهما في القرن الخامس يتراوح بين خمسين وستين ألف راهبة (حسب رواية بلاديوس).. وبالإضافة إلى أعداد الرهبان الضخمة التي كانت تحت قيادة الأنبا باخوم، كانت هناك أعداداً ضخمة أيضاً تحت قيادة الأنبا شنوده في منطقة أخميم.. وإلى جانب هذه الأعداد وتلك كانت هناك تجمّعات كثيرة للرهبان والراهبات نذكر منها على سبيل المثال لا الحصر:*
*أولاً: الوجه القبلي*
*كان هناك أربعة آلاف راهب بأسوان تحت قيادة القديس سمعان، ونحو خمسمائة تحت قيادة القديس أبوللو صديق الأنبا باخوم في بويط قرب أسيوط، وألف ومائتين راهب قرب أنطينوى Antinoe(الشيخ عبادة قرب ملوي)، وإثنى عشر ديراً وعشرة آلاف راهب وثمان عشرة ألف راهبة في أُكسرينكس Oxyrinchos(البهنسا غرب بنى مزار)، وخمسة وثلاثون ديراً بإقليم الفيوم-قال القديس الأنبا بنيامين البطريرك 38 أن عددها وصل إلى مائة وعشرين ديراً وذلك أثناء تجواله نحو أديرة الفيوم حيث تقابل مع الأنبا سيداروس المتوحد-، وكانت هذه الأديرة عامرة حتى القرن الثامن الميلادي.*
*ثانياً: منطقة بابليون (فسطاط مصر):*
*وهذه كانت غاصّة بصوامع الرهبان والأديرة، وجزء من هذه المنطقة هو المعروف بأسم "القرافة" وهي أصلاًَ كلمة محرَّفة من الأصل اليوناني ومعناها "النسّاخ" حيث كان الرهبان يقومون بنسخ المخطوطات.*
*ثالثاً: منطقة الإسكندرية والوجه البحري:*
*كانت المنطقة الواقعة غرب السكندرية غاصّة بالأديرة وتجمّعات الرهبان النسّاك.. كان بها في النصف الثاني من القرن السادس الميلادي ستمائة ديراً عامراً، أضف إلى هذا الأعداد الكبيرة التي كانت بجبل نتريا ومنطقة القلالي تحت قيادة القديس آمون والقديس مكاريوس الكبير في برية شيهيت بوادي النطرون، ونحو عشرة آلاف راهب تحت قيادة القديس سيرابيون في صحراء أرسينوى Arsinoe، ونحو ألفين راهباً قرب مدينة كانوب (أبو قير)، ونحو ألفين راهباً قرب بلوسيدم (تل العرفا شرق بورسعيد).*
*هذا وقد ذكر المؤرخ المسلم المقريزي في القرن الخامس عشر في تاريخه للفتح العربي لمصر نقلاً عن المؤرخين النصارى السابقين أن سبعين ألف راهباً خرجوا للقاء عمرو بن العاص من أديرة وادي النطرون وهو في طريق عودته إلى مصر بعد فتح الإسكندرية سنة 641م، فسلّمهم خطاب أمان للبابا بنيامين 38 (وربما كان هذا العدد مبالَغاً فيه ولكنه على أية حال يعطى فكرة عن أعداد الرهبان الضخمة في منطقة واحدة من مناطق تجمّعات الرهبان).*
*لقد سرت أخبار القديس أنطونيوس (مؤسس الرهبنة القبطية) في مصر كتيار جارف حتى قال أحد المؤرخين "قبل أن يتنيح القديس أنطونيوس بلغ عدد الرهبان الذين كان يدبِّرهم مائة ألف راهب، ولم تنقض خمسون سنة بعد ذلك حتى كان عدد الرهبان في براري مصر مساوياً لعدد سكان البلاد".*
*الرهبنة القبطية حصناً للكنيسة ومنارة للعالم:*
*ليست بدون سبب بدأت الحركة الرهبانية في مصر، فقد حملت الكنيسة المصرية ولا تزال تحمل إتّجاهاً إسخاطولوجياً (أُخرَويّاً) ليس فقط في عبادتها وإنما في كل سبل حياتها.. هذا الإتّجاه دفع الكثير من المؤمنين نحو البراري لا هروباً وإنما صراعاً ضد الظلمة بقصد إعلان ملكوت الله القاطن في قلوبهم.. لقد قال القديس الأنبا أنطونيوس "لا يتوهمن الإنسان أن بلوغ الكمال بعيد المنال أو غريب عن الطبيعة البشرية، فالناس يركبون البحار ليتمكّنوا من دراسة الفلسفة اليونانية أما مدينة الله فهي داخل القلب البشري، والصلاح الذي يطلبه الله كائن داخل كل فرد منّا ولا يتطلَّب إلا أن تخضع إرادتنا للإرادة الإلهية".. ويقول الأب مار إسحق السرياني "إن كنت نقياً، فالسماء في داخلك والملائكة ورب الملائكة داخل نفسك".*
*كانت الرهبنة وما زالت حصناً كنسياً تلجأ إليه الكنيسة..*
*كان الآباء البطاركة يلجأون للأديرة حينما تشتد عليهم النوائب والضيقات وحينما يثير عدو الخير حرباً على الكنيسة..*
*مر وقت كان فيه "دير الزجاج" قرب الإسكندرية مقراً لإدارة الكنيسة لفترة طويلة وخصوصاً الفترة التي أثار فيها أصحاب الطبيعتين الحرب ضد إيمان الكنيسة، وقد تمت رسامة عدد من البطاركة في هذا الدير.*
*مر وقت أيضاً كان فيه دير الأنبا مقاريوس الكبير مقراً للآباء البطاركة بالإضافة إلى أديرة وادي النطرون، حيث فيها طُبِخَ الميرون عدة مرات للحفاظ على هذا الطقس الجميل أصيلاً كما تسلّمناه من الآباء القديسين.*
*وفي كثير من الأوقات كان الآباء البطاركة والأساقفة يلجأون للأديرة لتكون الملاذ الروحي الذي تستريح فيه أرواحهم وأجسادهم.*
*غالبية علماء الكنيسة وبطاركتها وأستاذتها في اللغة والعقيدة والطقس وكافة العلوم الكنسية كانوا ولا زالوا من الرهبان المتبتّلين ، كما كان ولا زال أيضاً مديري مدرسة الإسكندرية اللاهوتية (الكلية الإكليريكية حالياً) من المتبتّلين والرهبان والبطاركة.*
*خدم الرهبان ولا زالوا يخدمون في كنائس وأماكن خارج أديرتهم في مصر وخارجها، أو هم قد ساعدوا مساعدة كبيرة في ذلك.*
*كثير من الرهبان المصريين لهم فضل نشر الإيمان في عديد من بلاد أوربا.*
*أهتم أيضاً الرهبان النُسّاخ بنسخ الكتاب المقدس وكتب الكنيسة (قبل اكتشاف الطباعة)، وهذه الخدمة الجبّارة حفظت لنا الكتب المقدّسة وكتب الطقوس الكنسيّة من جيل إلى جيل.*
*الرهبنة حصن للعقيدة ووحدة الإيمان والتعليم الصحيح، فالكنيسة القبطية كنيسة رسولية بالتسليم وحفظ التقليد.. فوجود مجموعة كبيرة من الرهبان في البرّية في ظروف واحدة حفظ لنا الإيمان والعقيدة والطقس في صورة نقية..*
*حالما سمع الأنبا انطونيوس رجل الوحدة والنسك عن اضطهادات الإمبراطور مكسيميانوس للمسيحيين نزل إلى الإسكندرية يخدم المعترفين داخل المناجم والسجون ويثبِّت المتقدمين للاستشهاد ويذهب معهم إلى ساحة الشهادة، وكان نفسه يتوق للاستشهاد وحزن لأن الله لم يسمح له أن يكون واحداً منهم، وإذ انتهى الاضطهاد عاد إلى قلّايته ليصير شهيداً كل يوم بالنيّة مصارعاً روحياً في معارك الإيمان.. ومرة أخرى نزل الأنبا أنطونيوس (وهو في عمر يناهز المائة عام) من البّرية إلى مدينة الإسكندرية لمدة ثلاثة أيام ليسند البابا أثناسيوس ويثبّت الناس على الإيمان المستقيم عند ظهور بدعة أريوس التي شككت في لاهوت المسيح، فأرتجّت المدينة كلها بقدوم رجل الله وكانت كلماته بالروح تقتدر كثيراً في فعلها.*
*القديس مكاريوس الكبير في دفاعه عن الإيمان أيضاً نُفي من الأريوسيين إلى جزيرة فيلة بأسوان-واستطاع أن يربح الجزيرة كلها إلى الإيمان المسيحي بعد أن شفىِ ابنة حاكم الجزيرة من روح شرير كان يعذّبها-.*
*القديس مار أفرام السرياني في دفاعه عن الإيمان وقف ضد الأريوسيين حتى أنه كان يؤلِّف الشِعر الذي يتحول إلى أغاني يغنيها الشعب لتثبيت الإيمان الأرثوذكسي، وأيضاً مار أوغريس له مثل هذه المواقف في الحفاظ على الإيمان.*
*كان يلذ للآباء البطاركة أحياناً أن يأخذوا معهم أحد الرهبان القديسين في رحلاتهم إلى المجامع والمؤتمرات كبركة تسندهم في مناقشاتهم من أجل تثبيت العقيدة.. مثل البابا كيرلس الكبير عامود الدين 24 الذي أخذ معه الأنبا شنوده رئيس المتوحّدين في رحلته إلى مجمع أفسس المسكوني.*
*يعوزنا الوقت لنخبر أيضاً عن البابا ديوسقوروس الذي كُسِرت أسنانه ونُتِف شعر لحيته من أجل الدفاع عن الإيمان، والأنبا صموئيل المعترف الذي فُقِئت إحدى عينيه، وعن شهداء العقيدة الكثيرين جداً حتى قال أحد القديسين "إن دماء الشهداء هي بذار الإيمان".*
*الرهبنة حملت بركات روحية كثيرة للعالم، وصارت ينبوعاً من كلمات المنفعة والمعرفة الاختبارية الروحية من نطق الروح على فم الأبرار.. فوجود مجموعة من الرهبان بالآلاف وعشرات الآلاف مخصصة للرب ومتفرِّغة للعمل الروحي نقية في قلبها صار حصن خلاص للعالم أجمع..*
*كان الفلاسفة والعلماء وكبار النسّاك يأتون من بلاد اليونان والرومان ليسمعوا كلمة منفعة من قديسي ومتوحّدي مصر ونسّاكها ورهبانها.*
*بل كان رؤساء الكنيسة يأتون إلى البرية ليأخذوا كلمة منفعة من قديس تعينهم في حياتهم، مثلما كان البابا أثناسيوس الرسولي حامي الإيمان 20 يذهب إلى معلمّه الأنبا أنطونيوس لينتفع من صلواته وإرشاداته، كما كان يذهب البابا ثاؤفيلوس 23 ليأخذ كلمة منفعة من القديس أرسانيوس معلّم الصمت أو من القديس ببنودة.*
*رائحة الرهبنة كانت كالمسك الذي يفوح ويعبّق الأرجاء، وهكذا كان الناس في أرجاء الأرض كلها يتنسّمون رائحة الرهبان ويتلقّفون أخبارهم ويريدون أن يتتلمذوا عليهم أو يزورونهم لكي ينالوا بركتهم.. حتى أن الإمبراطور قسطنطين الكبير أرسل خطاباً إلى القديس أنطونيوس الراهب لكي يطلب بركته وصلاته وصلاة أولاده الرهبان عنه، وكان الإمبراطور ثيئودوسيوس يستشير رهبان برية شيهيت في كثير من أمور دولته لكي يأخذ بركتهم.*
*وصلت تأثيرات الرهبنة إلى الكثير من الأمراء ورجال البلاط الملكي.. حتى كان يأتي بعضهم للرهبنة في مصر أمثال الأميريَن مكسيموس وأخيه دوماديوس، والمثقََّف الثري أرسانيوس معلّم أولاد الملوك. *
*من هذا السرد السابق رأينا كيف كانت للرهبنة أهمية ضخمة بالنسبة للعالم، وكما يقول أحد القديسين المعاصرين "إن عظمة الكنيسة لم تبدأ بعظمة الرعاية والمعجزات وإنما بدأت بحياة الروح التي ظهرت في الرهبنة"، وأصبحت الكنيسة تضئ من داخل الأديرة ومن داخل البريّة والمغارات وشقوق الجبال.. وللقديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم قول مأثور في ذلك إذ يقول "إن السماء بكواكبها ونجومها لا تعادل برّية شيهيت برهبانها ونسّاكها"، ويقول القديس يوحنا كاسيان الرحّالة المشهور الذي زار مصر مرتين وكتب عن قديسيها ورهبانها "إن المسافر من الإسكندرية إلى أسوان لم تكن تنقطع من أذنيه أصوات التسبيح الصادرة من الرهبان المقيمين في البريّة على طول الطريق كأبراج الحمام".*
*____________________*
*المراجع:*
*"طقس سيامة الرهبان وحياة كبار قادة الرهبنة" للراهب القس زخارياس الأنطوني*
*"بستان الرهبان لآباء الكنيسة القبطية"*
*"الرهبنة" للقمص يوسف أسعد*​


----------



## asmicheal (30 نوفمبر 2009)

*لقداسة البابا شنودة :اسئلة الناس* 

إنني متردد، لست أعرف طريقي: هل هو الزواج أم الرهبنة؟ فبماذا تنصحني؟

الإجابة:

إن كنت متردداً، فلا تسرع بالرهبنة.

فالذي يحب الرهبنة فقط، لا يفكر في الزواج إطلاقاً. فكرة الزواج لا تشغله، ولا تمثل شهوة في نفسه. فإن إشتهى هذا الأمر، يكون خطراً عليه أن يترهب، وبخاصة لو كان يُحارب من الناحية الجنسية أحياناً.. إذ قد تعاوده هذه الحروب بعد الرهبنة.

التردد يدل على عدم ثبات الفكر.

ويدل على عدم ثبات الهدف والإتجاه.

لذلك فإنتظار أفضل، ريثما يوضح لك الرب مشيئته.



أما لو كان فكر الرهبنة ثابتاً فيك تماماً، ومنذ زمن بعيد، وليست لك شهوات جسدية معينة تدفعك إلى الزواج، فربما يكون فكر الزواج حرباً من الشيطان ليمنعك من الرهبنه.

ويتضح هذا إذا كان الفكر من خارجك وليس من داخلك. وأنت تقاومه بكل قلبك، ومع ذلك يَلِحّ عليك. ومع ذلك فإيمانك بالطريق الرهباني ينبع من أعماقك، وهو راسخ فيك.

إن كان الأمر هكذا، فلا تضطرب. إنما يحسن لك أن تصبر، وتصلي أن يكشف لك الرب الطريق الذي يريده لك. (ستجد النص الكامل للكتاب المقدس هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا) ولا تسرع بالزواج لئلا تندم، إنما إنتظر.هذا المقال من موقع كنيسه الانبا تكلا

وسيأتي وقت ينقذك فيه الله من التردد.

\

# عوامل دفع على الرهبنة غير مناسبة:

1- شخص مريض بمرض مزمن.

2- الهوس الديني! أو هؤلاء الذين نستطيع أن نطلق عليهم في مرحلة "المراهقة الروحية"، أو عدم النضج. ومن سماتها الجنوح ذات اليمين أو ذات اليسار!

3- النذر الخاطئ، أي أن ينذر إنسان نفسه في لحظة معينة بالرهبنة! وهو نذر خاطئ لأنه مبني على أساس خاطيء.

4- الذين يعانون من متاعب زوجية أو أسرية أو معيشية.

5- الذين يحضرون عقب صدمات عاطفية.

6- الذين يرغبون في الإقامة دون الرهبنة



أريد أن أترهَّب وأصير عروساً للمسيح. فكيف أعرف دعوة الله؟ وما هي الإرشادات التي تقدمها لي؟

الإجابة:

من جهة الإرشادات التي أقدمها لك فهي:

1- النصيحة الأولى هي أن تزوري أديرة الراهبات، وتتعرفي على الأمر الرئيسة والراهبات. كما تتعرفي على نوع الحياة هناك، كيما تدركي هل تناسبك هذه الحياة أم لا؟

2- أيضاً إكشفي لهن إشتياقك إلى الرهبنة، لتعرفي هل سيقبلك الدير أم لا؟ وإن قيل لك لا، حاولي أن تعرفي السبب.

3- كذلك شاوري أب إعترافك، وخذي إرشادات من أم الدير.

4- دربي نفسك على بعض أمور تصلح للحياة في الدير. مثل حفظ المزامير والصلاة بها، التدرب على التسبحة وألحانها، وعلى بعض الفضائل مثل الهدوء والتواضع وعدم الغضب وعدم الإدانة.

5- تأكدي تماماً من قدرتك -بنعمة الله- على حياة البتولية، وعدم الإشتياق إلى الأمومة.

6- إذا تقرَّر دخولك الدير، يحسن -إن كنتِ موظفة- أن تحصلي على إجازة بدون مرتب لمدة سنة مثلاً. حتى تحتفظي بخط الرجعة، إن لم تقدري على الإستمرار وتركت الدير، أو أخرجوك بسبب أخطاء معينة..









ما معنى قول بولس الرسول: "من زوج فحسناً يفعل، ومن لا يزوج يفعل أحسن" (1كو38:7)؟

الإجابة:

يسمح بولس الرسول بالزواج ويحسبه مستحقًا البركة, ولكن يقابله وضعه هو باهتماماته باللَّه مشيرًا إلى أن الأمرين ليسا متعارضين.

وفي نفس الإصحاح يقول الرسول: "فأريد أن تكونوا بلا هَم. غير المتزوج يهتم في ما للرب كيف يرضي الرب. وأما المتزوج فيهتم في ما للعالم كيف يرضي امرأته. إن بين الزوجة والعذراء فرقا. غير المتزوجة تهتم في ما للرب لتكون مقدسة جسدا وروحا. وأما المتزوجة فتهتم في ما للعالم كيف ترضي رجلها. هذا أقوله لخيركم ليس لكي ألقي عليكم وهقاً بل لأجل اللياقة والمثابرة للرب من دون ارتباك".

هنا يوضح بولس لماذا البتولية مفضلة عن الزواج. فإنها لا ترتبط بالجنس كأمر صالح أو خاطئ, إنما الموضوع هو القلق الذي تنزعه عن الفكر والتركيز على عبادة اللَّه.

طلب زوجة وأسرة أمر زمني. أحيانا من أجل حفظ سعادتهم يلزم ممارسة ما هو مستحق للعقوبة. فيستحيل على الشخص الذي يتجه نحو العالم، ويرتبك باهتماماته، وينشغل قلبه بإرضاء الناس أن يتمم وصية السيد الأولى والعظمى: "تحب الرب إلهك من كل قلبك وكل قوتك"، (ستجد النص الكامل للكتاب المقدس هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا) كيف يستطيع أن يحقق هذا وقلبه منقسم بين اللَّه والعالم، ويسحب الحب الذي مدين به للَّه وحده إلى مشاعر بشرية؟ "غير المتزوج يهتم في ما للرب كيف يرضى الرب، وأما المتزوج فيهتم في ما للعالم كيف يرضى امرأته".

عندما يكون أمامنا سيدان لنختار أحدهما، إذ لا نستطيع أن نخدمهما معاً، لأنه "لا يقدر إنسان أن يخدم سيدين". لذلك فإن الشخص الحكيم يختار السيد الأكثر نفعًا له. هكذا أيضًا عندما يوجد أمامنا زيجتان لنختار إحداهما، لا نستطيع أن نقيم عقد زواج مع كليهما، فإن "غير المتزوج يهتم في ما للرب كيف يرضى الرب، وأما المتزوج فيهتم في ما للعالم كيف يرضى امرأته". أكرر أن غاية العقل السوي ألا يفوته الاختيار الأكثر فائدة.



المرأة غير المتزوجة لديها حصن البتولية الذي يحميها من عواصف هذا العالم. هكذا إذ تتحصن في حماية اللَّه لا تضطرب برياح، لذلك فإنه لكي نتأهل لكي نراه، سواء كنا في البتولية أو الزواج الأول أو الثاني لنسلك هكذا وهو أن نبغي ملكوت السموات خلال نعمة ورأفات ربنا يسوع المسيح الذي له المجد والقوة والكرامة مع الآب والروح القدس الآن وإلى الأبد آمين. هذا المقال منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.

بولس يريد دائمًا الأفضل للمسيحيين. فإن أحد بحق يريد أن يتزوج فالأفضل له أن يتزوج علانية بالسماح الممنوح له عن أن يسلك بطريقة رديئة ويكون في عارٍ خفية.

"وأما من أقام راسخا في قلبه وليس له اضطرار بل له سلطان على إرادته وقد عزم على هذا في قلبه أن يحفظ عذراءه فحسنًا يفعل".

هنا يتحدث عمن وهبه اللََّه إرادة قوية ليُمارس حياة البتولية، وقد قضى فترة اختبار وأدرك قوة إرادته وإصراره على هذا الفكر، فلا يتراجع.



"إذَا من زوج فحسنًا يفعل، ومن لا يزوج يفعل أحسن". 

المرتبط بقيود الزواج مقيد, الآخر حرّ. واحد تحت الناموس والآخر تحت النعمة. الزواج صالح إذ خلاله ننال ميراث الملكوت السماوي واستمرار المكافآت السماوية. والبتولية صالحة بالأكثر، حيث يكون تركيز الإنسان كاملاً في السلوك في طريق الله.

ولا تنسى أن كل هؤلاء الرهبان و القديسين، تم إنجابهم عن طريق الإرتباط الجسدي بالزواج! وهناك آلاف القديسين المتزوجين.. من أمثال القديسة مونيكا والدة أغسطينوس، والقديس سجا زاب وزوجته القديسة أجزهاريا والدا القديس تكلا هيمانوت وغيرهم كثيرين.. وكان مع الرب على جبل التجلي إيليا البتول وموسى المتزوج. وكان سمعان أحد تلاميذ المسيح متزوجاً...

إن الأمر إختياري، إن تزوجت فلا يوجد خطأ في هذا، بل هو حسنٌ. وإن إخترت طريق البتولية، فهذا أحسن للأسباب السابقة. ولكن كما قال الكتاب: "ليس الجميع يقبلون هذا الكلام، بل الذين أُعطي لهم.. مَنْ إستطاع أن يقبل فليقبل" (إنجيل متى 11:19).

​


----------



## asmicheal (30 نوفمبر 2009)

اقوال الاباء عن الرهبنة 




+ ليست الرهبنة هى ان يصلى على طالب الرهبنة صلاة الموتى . انما الرهبنة فى حقيقتها هى ان يموت قلبه عن كل ما فى العالم ( البابا شنودة الثالث )


+ اربعة امور فى عون الراهب الشاب . الهذيذ فى كل ساعة فى ناموس الله - مداومة السهر - النشاط فى الصلاة - الا يعتبر ذاته شيئا (الانبا موسى الاسود )


*+قلاية الراهب مقبره وفي نفس الوقت فردوس*
*فهي مقبره للجسد وفردوس للروح*
*فموت الراهب هو القلايه بمعني ان تكون هذه هي محطة الانطلاق الي الحياه الفردوسيه*
*فلكي ينطلق الراهب ويحلق في السماويات لابد اولا ان يهدا الجسد والحواس ويدخل الي داخل قلايته هناك اعطيك حبي*

*+العلامه الوحيده التي تدل علي ان الراهب هو راهب حقيقي هي التجارب*

*+اذا اعتبرت نفسك لاشئ تستريح اينما حللت او سكنت*
*+قانون القلايه هو كما يلي ان يحفظ الانسان سلامة قلبه يعمل بيديه يهذ في الكتاب المقدس بصوت ياكل مره واحده في النهار يدين نفسه اينما ذهب ولا يهمل قوانيين الصلاه ويواظب علي حضور الصلاه وسط الجماعه ويحفظ نفسه من الاجتماعات المفسده*
*+اعلم ان ايام حياتك محسوبه علي قدر احتياج نفسك لاقتناء القداسه التي بدونها لن يعاين احد الرب فلا تضيع دقيقه واحده بعيدا عن خطة الله لخلاص نفسك *

*قال احد الشيوخ عن الرهبنة :*
*"كما ان الانسان الذى ترك المملكة و ترهب يمدح من كل العقلاء و الفضلاء ,لان الرهبنة افضل من كلما تركه ,اذ هي توصل الي الملكة السمائية الدائمة ,كذالك اذا ترك انسان الرهبنة يذم من كل الفضلاء ".*
*و قيل ايضا : *
*"المسيحيين الحقيقيين, هم افضل الامم , و الرهبان افضل المسيحيين ".*
*و قال انبا يوحنا القصير :*
*"بالرغم من اننا نفر قليلون في نظر الناس لكن دعنا نقدر الشرف الذي لنا امام الله".*
*وقال القديس اكليمادوس عن الرهبنة :*
*"الراهب هو ذاك الذى يستعد ليصير مثل الملائكة بدون هم . و يشق عنه ثوب العالم"*

*فالرهبان هم ملائكة بشرية تعيش معنا علي الارض ,تخدم و تسبح رب القوات بلا فتور ,ناظره الي شىء اكثر سموا من الارضيات ,بل و هو السماء .
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​


----------



## asmicheal (30 نوفمبر 2009)

أقوال القديس جيروم (إيرونيموس) عن الرهبنة والحياة الجنسية


الرهبنة تلزم من قبلها باختياره عن رضا ألا يتزوج... لا احتقاراَ بالزواج أو النظر إلى الصلة الجنسية بين الزوجين كأمر نجس غير طاهر...... وإلا كانت بدعة ترفضها المسيحية. لكنها هي توجيه للقلب للانشغال الكامل بيسوع فهي تطالبه ألا ينشغل باهتمامات العالم ومطالبه ولا بالاهتمامات الزوجية لأجل الرب ولكن لغير لأجل الرب ولكن لغير المتزوجين وللأرامل إنه حسن لهم إذا لبثوا كما أنا..... أنت منفصل عن امرأة فلا تطلب امرأة لكنك وإن تزوجت لم تخطئ وإن تزوجت العذراء لم تخطئ........ فأقول هذا أيها الإخوة الوقت منذ الآن مقصر لكي يكون الذين لهم نساء كان ليس لهم....... فأريد أن تكونوا بلاهم غير المتزوج يهتم في للرب كيف يرضي الرب وأما المتزوج فيتم في ما للرب لتكون مقدسة جسداَ وروحاَ وأما المتزوجة فتهتم في ما للعالم كيف ترضي وجلها (1كو7) 









(في رسالة بعث بها باماكيوس pammachius يظهر له أن الكتابين الذين كتبهما ضد جيفانيان jevanian لا يذم فيهما سر الزواج وإن كان قد أظهر أفضلية البتولية عن الزواج) 
إننا لا نجهل أن الزواج مكرم عند كل أحد والمضجع غير نجس (عب4:13) 
لقد قرأنا أول وصية لله أثمروا وأكثروا واملاؤا الأرض (تك28:1) ولكن بينما نسمح بالزواج نفضل البتولية النابعة عنه. 
فالذهب اثمن من الفضة لكن هل تفقد الفضة قيمتها كفضة؟! هل في تفضيلنا للتفاح عن الجذور والأوراق ما يشين الشجرة؟! هل في تفضلينا للسنبلة عن الساق والنصل ما يسيء للحصول؟! فكما أن التفاح يأتي من الشجرة والحبوب من القش (البنات قبل جفافه) هكذا البتولية تنبع عن الزواج. 
فمن أرض واحدة وبذر واحد تأتي ثمار مختلفة اختلافا بينا من حيث الكمية فمنه من يثمر مائه وآخر ستين وثالث فالحصول الذي أنتج الثلاثين هو الزواج لأنه عندما ترتبط أصابع اليدان معا تشير إلى الرقم 30 (الروماني) معبرة عن محبة الزوج لزوجته............... 
والحصول الذي تنتج ستين فيشير إلى الأرامل اللواتي لم يتزوجن الذين عم في حالة ضيق وتعب فيرمز لهم بالإصبع الموضوع تحت الآخر معبرا عن الرقم 60.
أضف إلى ذلك من جهة الرقم (C) أطلب من القارئ أن يعطني انتباها أكثر فهناك ضرورة لتوجيه اليد اليسرى إلى اليمين وفي هذه الحالة يكون اتجاه اليد دائرة) أي شكل رقم C 100) وبذلك تشير إلى تاج البتولية. 
فهل الذي يقول بهذا يكون قد احتقر الزواج؟ فإن كنت قد دعوت البتولية ذهبا فالزواج دعوته فضة لقد قلت بأن الإنتاج أن كان مئة أو ستين أو ثلاثين فالكل من تربة واحدة وبذر واحد وأن حدث اختلاف شاسع من ناحية الكمية..................
على أي الأحوال فأنني عالجت الأمر أفضل من كثيرين من الكتاب الآتين واليونانيين الذي أشاروا بالمئة إلى الشهداء والستين إلى البتوليين والثلاثين إلى الأرامل مستبعدين المتزوجين من البذار الصالحة ومن بذار الأب العظيم. 
أن جوفنيانوس jovinian عدو للجميع بلا تميز (للبتول والأرامل والمتزوج... ) لكن هل لي أن أحتقر الزواج كما يفعل أتباع الهراطقة. 
+ السؤال الهام بالنسبة المتزوجين هو (هل يجوز لهم أن يتركوا زوجاتهم؟ الأمر الذي يحرمه الرب أيضا في الإنجيل (مت9:19) ....
يقول الرسول لكن كل واحد له موهبته الخاصة من الله الواحد هكذا والأخر هكذا (1كو 7: 7) ولشرح هذا أوضح قائلا إنني أقول بما قاله الرسول أن هناك مواهب مختلفة في الكنيسة (1كو 12: 4) *. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات و التفاسير الأخرى). *أنني أسمح بالزواج كشيء حسن فلا احتقر الطبيعة. 
تأمل فإن البتولية شيء والزواج شي آخر لكل منهما مكافأته المناسبة فهناك اختلاف بين الفئات (بتوليون أرامل متزوجون..) أقول أن الزواج كما البتولية هو عطية من الله لكن عطية تختلف عن عطية أخري.. 
فيوسف إن أخذناه كرمز للرب فأن قميصه الملون (كثير الألوان) يرمز إلى البتوليين والأرامل والعزب والمتزوجين فهل يمكن لإنسان له نصيب في ثوب الرب أن يدعي أجنيا؟! 
ألم أتكلم عن الملكة نفسها أي كنيسة المخلص التي بذهب أوفير أنها تلبس ملابس مختلفة الألوان؟! جعلت الملكة عن يمينك بذهب أوفير... بملابس مطرزة (مز45) 
+ ليس الختان شيئا وليست العزلة شيئا بل حفظ وصايا الله (1كو 7: 19) هكذا لا العزوبة ولا الزواج ينفع شيئا بسيطا بدون العمال بل والإيمان نفسه الذي هو العلامة المميزة للمسيحين بدون الأعمال ميت......
+ دعيت وأنت عبد فلا يهمك بل وإن استطعت إن تصير حرا فاستعملها بالحري (1كو 7: 21) بمعني أنه إن كان لك زوجة وارتبطت بها وتعطيها حقها فليس لك سلطان على جسدك أقول بمعني أوضح إن كنت قد صرت عبدا لزوجة لا يسبب لك هذا حزنا لا تتحسر على فقدك لبتولية بل حتى أن وجدت لك عللا بها تستطيع الانفصال عنها لتتمتع بحرية العفة فلا تلب ما هو لصالحك على حساب دمار الآخرين احتفظ بزوجتك قليلا ولا تحاول أن تتسرع نحو جعل الاشمئزاز يسيطر عليها... انتظر حتى تقتدي هي بك... 


المصدر :موقع سان تكلا هيمانوت


----------



## asmicheal (30 نوفمبر 2009)

*أقوال آباء الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية*

*أقوال القديس جيروم (إيرونيموس) عن رهبنة أحد أبناء الأسرة*
​


توقف القلم ليحدثني: 
دع هذا الأمر يكتب عنه إنسان مختبر غيرك فما يجوز لك الكتابة هنا،
لكنني اطلب من الرب أن يعطني حكمة وفهماَ ورحمة. 
لقد سجل لنا التاريخ ولازال يسجل إلى الآن عن حب الكثير من العائلات العميق لله،
فتتباري في تقديم أولادها مكرسين للرب،
وبخاصة كرهبان،
حاسبة هذا شرف عظيم لا تسحقه،
وموهبة خاصة،
وبركة عظيمة يسمح الله لهم بها. 
فرهبنة عضو من أعضاء الأسرة ليس بالأمر الهين في نظر الكثيرين لأنه قطع لصلته بالأسرة ماديا وعاطفيا إنه قدوم على الموت باختياره لذلك لا يستطيع بقية الأعضاء أن يقبلوا هذا الأمر أو يرضوا عنه ما لم يكن حب الله قد تغلغل في قلوبهم لهذا لا نعجب إن رأيناهم لا يقدمون له موافقة صريحة على الرهبنة ولا نحزن إن رأينا مشاعر الأبوة وحنان الأمومة دعا الأب والأم إلى البكاء ومشاعر الأخوة دعا الإخوة إلى الحزن وقتياَ فهذا أمر طبيعي لكننا نحزن ونحجل عندما نري عائلاتنا بكل أسف تصر على الرفض بل وقد يستخدمون وسائل العنف والقسوة المادية والأدبية فنسمع عن أولئك الذين أجبروا أبناءهم على عدم الترهب بالقوة ومن الآباء والأمهات من هددن أبناءهن بالانتحار وكثيرون استخدموا كل الوسائل لمنع أبنائهم عن العشق الإلهي. 
يا للجفاف الروحي الذي انتابنا!!! يا للأنانية التي سيطرت علينا فأحب الآباء أولادهم لا بل أنفسهم أكثر من إلههم ومن أولادهم!! أليست سعادة الأب أن يجد ابنه سعيدا في أحضان إلهه؟!! 


المصدر :موقع سان تكلا 
​


----------



## asmicheal (30 نوفمبر 2009)

التــــــوبـــــــة


+قال الأب مقاريوس : تمسكوا بالتوبة واحذروا لئلا تصطادون بفخ الغفلة. ​



+قال الأب مقاريوس : داوموا على التوبة مادام يوجد وقت. فانكم لا تعرفون وقت خروجكم من هذا العالم.. لنعمل مادام لنا زمان. 

قال الأب مقاريوس : الطوبى لمن لازم التوبة حتى يمضي إلى الرب. 


+قال القديس باخوميوس: لاتكسل ولا تؤجل التوبة لئلا يفاجئك المراسلون ويأخذونك وأنت غير مستعد فتصيبك شدة عظيمة وتعاين حينئذ الوجوه الشنيعة التى تحيط بك بقساوة وتمضي بك إلى المنازل المظلمة المملوءة فزعأ ونيرانأ. 


+قال القديس مار اسحق : المريض الذي يعترف بمرضه شفاءه هين كذلك الذي يقر بأوجاعه فهو قريب من البر.

+قال القديس مار اسحق : ليست خطية بلا مغفرة إلا التي بلا توبة. 

+قال القديس مار اسحق : أذكر عظم خطايا القدماء الذين سقطوا ثم تابوا ومقدار الشرف والكرامة اللذين نالوهما من التوبة بعد ذلك لكيما تتعزى في توبتك مضياقاً على نفسك ومحزنا لها كيما ينطرد العدو من أمامك. 

+قال القديس مار اسحق : المعمودية هي الولادة الأولى من .................................................. .......... والتوبة هي الولادة الثانية كذلك .. الأمر الذي نلنا عربونه بالأيمان بالتوبة نأخذ موهبته. 

+قال القديس مار اسحق : التوبة هي باب الرحمة المفتوح للذين يريدونه وبغيرهذا الباب لا يدخل أحد إلى الحياة.

+قال القديس مار اسحق : التوبة هي النعمة الثانية التي تتولد في القلب من الإيمان والمخافة. 

+قال القديس مار اسحق : التوبة هي السفينة والمخافة هي مديرها . 

+قال القديس الأنبا موسى الأسود: .................................................. .......... قد عرف أن الانسان شقي لذلك وهب له التوبة مادام في الجسد. 


+قال القديس الأنبا موسى الأسود: من يتذكر خطاياه ويقر بها لا يخطئ كثيرا ، أما الذي لا يتذكر خطاياه ويقر بها فانه يهلك بها. الذي يقر بضعفه موبخا ذاته أمام .................................................. .......... فقد أهتم بتنقية طريقه من الخطيه. 


+قال القديس الأنبا موسى الأسود: أيها الحبيب، مادامت لك فرصة التوبة فارجع وتقدم إلى المسيح بتوبة خالصة، سارع قبل أن يغلق الباب فتبكي بكاء مرا. 

+ قال القديس الأنبا موسى الأسود: أسرع وأعزم على التوبة،v فان المسيح إلهنا يريد خلاص جميع الناس وأتيانهم إلى معرفة الحق وهو ينتظرك وسوف يقبلك. 


+قال الأنبا مقاريوس الكبير: كما أن الماء إذا سلط على النار يطفئها ويغسل كل ما أكلته،v كذلك أيضا التوبة التى وهبها لنا الرب يسوع تغسل جميع الخطايا والأوجاع والشهوات التى للنفس والجسد.

+قال الأنبا أشعياء: راجع نفسك كل يوم عما صنعته فيه من خطايا وصل إلى .................................................. .......... من أجلها فيغفر لك. 

+v قال الأنبا أشعياء: احذر لئلا تكون بينك وبين الناس معاملة ما دمت في التوبة فأن الخطيه تشغلك عن الروحانية. 

+قال الأنبا أشعياء: لا تعمل عملاً في توبتك بدون مشورة ، فتعبر أيامك بنياح. 

+قال أحد الشيوخ: إني أهوى الذي يخطئ ويندم ويقر بخطيته أكثر من الرجل الذي يعمل الصلاح ويزكي نفسه. 

+قال أحد الشيوخ: سبيلنا أن نتطهر بالدموع مادمنا في هذا العالم قبل أن نمضي إلى حيث تحرق دموعنا أجسادنا. 

+قال الأنبا باسيليوس: جيد أن لا تخطئ. وإن أخطأت فجيد الا تؤخر التوبة. وإن تبن فجيد ألا تعاود الخطية. وغذا لم تعاودها فجيد أن تعرف أن ذلك بمعونة .................................................. .........., وإذا عرفت ذلك فجيد أن تشكره على نعمته وتلازم سؤاله في إدامة معونته.

+قال أحد الشيوخ: ليس شئ يغسل دنس الزنى مثل دموع التوبة ، لأن الزنى يخرج من الجسد والقلب، وكذلك الدموع تخرج من الجسد والقلب. 

+قال أحد الشيوخ: يجب أن نحاسب نفوسنا كل يوم ونفتقد حياتنا بالتوبة. 

+قال القديس أنطونيوس: إن أفضل ما يقتنيه الإنسان هو أن يقر بخطاياه قدام .................................................. .......... ويلوم نفسه، وأن يكون نتأنياً لكل بلية تأتيه حتى أخر نسمة في حياته. 

+قال أحد الشيوخ: إذا سقطت فتب وأبك بحرقة قلب وأسأل .................................................. .......... ألا تخطئ أيضاً، لأنك أن حفظت نفسك قدامه يغفر لك ويطهرك مثل طهارة القديسين. 

+قال مار اسحق: ليس شئ محبوب لدى .................................................. .......... وسريع في استجابة طلبته،مثل إنسان يطلب من لأجل زلاته وغفرانها. 

+قال أنبا إبراهيم: لا تبن جسدك بالنعيم واللباس مثل البيوت المزخرفة التي تؤول إلى الهدم والهلاك، ولكن ابنه بالتوبة والأعمال المرضية لله على الأساس الوثيق الذي بنى عليه القديسون بمشي هين وصوت لين ولباس حقير وحب تام وطاعة واتضاع وحسيات ( أفكار ) نقية. 

+قال الأنبا نيلس: إن كنا قد فعلنا أمراً نجساً فلنغسله بالتوبة، وتنهد على قريبك إن أخطأ كما تتنهد على نفسك أننا كلنا تحت الزلل. 

+قال الشيخ الروحاني: لكل خطية غفران إن كانت التوبة بقدر الخطية. 

+قال الأنبا أنطونيوس: إن أفضل ما يقتنه الإنسان هو أن يقر بخطاياه قدام .................................................. .......... ويلوم نفسه.

+قال أحد الشيوخ: أن أردت أن تنجح في أطفاء الغضب والرجز فاقتن الأتضاع، لأن الغضب والرجز يسوقان الإنسان إلى الهلاك وبيعدانه عن .................................................. ..........، أما الأتضاع فإنه يحرق الشياطين. 

سئل مار إسحق: ما هي التوبة ؟ فقال: هي ترك الأمورالمتقدمة والحزن من أجلها.

قال مار إسحق: التوبة هي قلب منسحق. 


+قال أحد الشيوخ: إذا تقدمت لأخذ القربان لا تفكر أنك أهل لذلك، لكن أعتبر أنك خاطئ واحعل في نفسك أن الخاطئ إذا تقدم نحو المخلص بإيمان وتحفظ كنحو قوته، اسنحق مغفرة خطاياه. فتقدم بتوبة واعتقد في نفسك أنك مريض وغير مستحق، بل مثل مجروح ومحتاج إلى شفاء. وأكن بأنك تتقدس بأخذ القربان إذا كنت على توبة لأن كل الذين تقدموا إليه بإيمان شفوا. 

قال مار إسحق: التوبة هي أم الحياة تفتح لنا بابها بواسطة الفرار من الكل. نعمة التوبة التي ضيعناها بأنحلال سيرتنا تجددها فينا التوبة بواسطة إفراز العقل. 

قال مار إسحق: التوبة هي لباس الثياب الحسنة المضيئة. 

قال مار إسحق: إن كنت تحب التوبة فأحب السكوت لأنه بدونه لن تكمل التوبة ، ومن يقاومك على هذا فلا تلاججه لأنه لا يعرف ماذا يقول ، لأنه لو كان يعرف ما هي التوبة لكان يعرف أيضاً موضعها ، إنها لا تكمن في السجس. 

قال مار إسحق: الذي يتهاون بالصلاة ويظن إن هناك باب آخر للتوبة فهو محل للشياطين. 

+قال الشيخ الروحاني: الذي يتوب عن سيئاته ولا يعود إليها أيضاً حتى ولو كانت قبيحة سمجةأكثر من خطايا السدوميين، ويظهر من أجلها وجع قلب وندامة ودموعاً وبالجملة يقطع منه كل الشرور فمن ساعته يولد من الروح القدس، ويكون من أحباء .................................................. .......... الخصوصيين. 

قال الشيخ الروحاني: أيتها الرحمة الفائضة، ما أوفرك يا من أعطيت لنا نحن الموتى بالخطايا رجماً مقدساً الذي هو التوبة، يلد بنيناً جدداً من عتق، أطهاراً من أنجاس، منيرين من مظلمين. من لا يعجب من رحمتك يا ربنا؟ ومن لا يعترف لنعمتك؟ يا من أتيت إلى الميلاد لتلدنا من بطن التوبة على شبهك كشبه مريم والدتك. 

قال الشيخ الروحاني: أن التوبة تعيد حياة المعمودية التي للغفران. 

قال الشيخ الروحاني: التوبة هي أم الحياة وطوبى لمن يولد منها فانه لا يموت . وكما ينادي المسيح خواصه بالتوبة كذلك بيعد الشيطان خواصه عن سماع هذا النداء وبالشطارة و................................................. ...........و يغطي قلوبهم. 

قال الشيخ الروحاني: التوبة هي ترياق لأوجاع الخطية القاتلة، وعذاب عظيم للشيطان مضادها. إنها تخلص وتعتق المسبيين الذين سبوا بشره، وأتعابه التي تعبها في سنين كثيرة تضيعها التوبة في ساعة واحدة. 

قال الشيخ الروحاني: التوبة تجعل الزناة بتوليين، كما تجلي النوراني الذي علاه الصدأ. والمضيئون الذين حقروها تركتهم فنزلوا إلى الجحيم السفلي . وهي تدخل إلى مخادع الزانيات وتجتذب الزناة وتلدهم في حضنها بتوليين للمسيح.. 

قال الشيخ الروحاني: التوبة ترد الكافرين إلى الرسولية والرسل الذين نزعوها لبسوا الظلمة. 

قال الشيخ الروحاني: التوبة هي أم النسور وكل من ولد منها أنبتت له أجنحة من نار، ومع الروجانيين يطير إلى العلا. 


قال الشيخ الروحاني: التوبة هي ملحمة الطب السماوي ومن وضعها على وجهه برئ لوقته. وباللين تجبر الأنكسار. 


قال الشيخ الروحاني: التوبة ترد الأتعاب التي ضيعها الشيطان وتعطي العطايا السماوية.


قال الشيخ الروحاني: التوبة هي التي تجدد البتولية التي اتسخت وتحفظ بلا عيب التي لم تفسد بعد. ​


----------



## asmicheal (30 نوفمبر 2009)

بالاديوس مؤرخ الرهبنة المصرية Palladius

*بالاديوس أسقف هيلينوبوليس (1) بيثينية Palladius of Helenopolis كان معاصراً للقديس العظيم يوحنا ذهبى الفم وقد كتب سيرة حياة هذا القديس . *
*ويعتبر بالاديوس أسقف هيلينوبوليس من أشهر مؤرخى الرهبنة المصرية ، وهو تلميذ الأب أوغريس . *
*لا يعرف وقت ميلاده ولكنه بالتقريب ولد فى غلاطية ما بين عامى 363 و 364 ، كما لانعرف شيئاً عن أسرته إلا من إشارات وردت فى تاريخه يستدل منها أن أباه كان على قيد الحياة حتى عام 394م ، وأن أخاه وأخته قد إختارا الرهبنة ، ومن كتابه " الحوار" نعرف أن اخاه كان أسمه بريسون وأنه كان أسقفاً ، ودرس العلوم الكلاسيكية . *
*وعندما كان من العمر 23 عاماً ، ترهب فى جبل الزيتون حيث تتلمذ على يد الأب إينوسنت عندما كان روفينوس وميلاتيا يعيشان هناك . *
*وفى عام 388م ذهب إلى مصر وتعرف على كثير من الرهبان والمتوحدين وليتعلم ويتتلمذ على أيديهم ، وقضى سنة بالأسكندرية تعلم فيها على يد ديدموس الضرير وتتلمذ للقديس إيسيذوروس السكندرى الذى علمه بداية الحياة النسكية ، ثم تتلمذ على يد دورثيوس Dorotheus الناسك فى صوامع المتوحدين خارج المدينة على بعد خمسة أميال . *
*وظل فى مصر تسعة سنوات يتتلمذ على يدى الأب أوغريس ، ولكن أصابه مرض فذهب إلى نتريا ، حيث كان هناك بعض الرهبان الذين عاصروا القديس أنطونيوس والقديس آمون ، ثم ذهب إلى القلالى حيث قضى 9 سنين وإلتقى بالقديس مكاريوس الكبير عام 390 قس هذه البرية وكان فى آخر حياته ، ثم مع إيفاجريوس البنطى الشهير بمار أوغريس والذى كان له أكبر الأثر على بالاديوس ، ومن هناك ذهب لزيارة القديس يوحنا التبايسى الأسيوطى الشهير الذى تنبأ له بانه سيصير أسقفاً إذا غادر البرية ، وعندما إشتد عليه المرض مرة ثانية ، رجع غلى الإسكندرية للعلاج فنصحه الأطباء بالسفر إلى الأراضى المقدسة لأن الجو هناك أنسب لصحته ، فغادر مصر فى الغالب سنة 400م أى بعد نياحة إيفاجريوس البنطى بزمن قليل ، وكان فى هذا الوقت ثيوفيليس البطريرك السكندرى يهاجم الأورجانيين . *
*ورسم اسقفاً على إيبروشية هيلينوبوليس ويعتقد أن الذى قام بسيامته هو القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم بطريرك القسطنطينية عام 403 م ، وقد إنشغل كثير بالصراعات الأوريجانية . *
*وكان مرافقاً لـ ذهبى الفم ولهذا السبب أستجوب فى مجمع السنديان ( البلوط) عام 403م كمتهم بالأوريجانية حيث حكم عليه بالنفى إلى صعيد مصر ، وفى عام 405 ذهب إلى روما للدفاع عن ذهبى الفم وإطلاع أسقف روما على مجريات ألحداث أمام البابا أنوسنت وقد نفذ الحكم عام 406 وظل هناك فى Syene بالصعيد حتى عام 408 م مسجلاً لنا كتاباته وعمله ومنها " حوار فى حياة القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم " فى منفاه الذى كان من أجل تأييده له ، ومن أجل معتقده ومحبته للفلسفة الأوريجانية .* 
*وفى عام 408 م إنتقل إلى أنتينوبوليس Antinoopolis بالصعيد أيضاً ليقضى بها حوالى 4 أعوام وبعدها سمح له بالعودة من مصر عام 412م وتسلم أسقفية أسبيونا Aspuna بغلاطية وقد تنيح هذا المؤرخ بعد مجمع أفسس سنة 431م بقليل . *
*وأعماله هى :- *
*1 - التاريخ اللوزياكى Historia lauiaca وضعة ما بين عامى 419/ 420م عن أصدقاء الإله " أى الرهبان" وهو العمل الذى أعطاه شهرة عظيمة ، قدمه إلى احد حجاب البلاط فى عصر الإمبراطور ثيودوسيوس الصغير ويدعى Lavsus ، حيث وصف الحركة الرهبانية فى مصر والأرض المقدسة وسوريا وآسيا الصغرى فى القرن الرابع الميلادى ، مقدماً مصدراً أساسياً من واقع المعايشة الفعلية لتاريخ الرهبنة الأولى ، لا من سماع من آخرين ، وإنما من خلال حياته مع الرهبان والنساك ، إذ أحبهم وتنقل بينهم وعاش وسطهم ، حتى لقب بهيروديت آباء البرية Herodotus of the Desert Fathers ، لم يسجل دفاعاً عن الرهبنة ، ولكنه كتب كل ما رآه من فضائل دون أن يتردد عن ذكر ضعفات الرهبان . *
*لم يكتب نظرية معينه يعتنقها ، ولكنه اورد الحقائق والروايات مسجلة بروح أبيه الروحى الأب " أوغريس البنطى " *
*وقد اخذ هذا العمل شكل سلسلة من سير أهم وأشهر ألاباء ورهبان تلك الفترة ، وقد تحدث بالاديوس فى الجانب الأكبر عن عمل الرهبان الذين عرفهم شخصياً ، أو عن هؤلاء الذين إستطاع أن يجمع عنهم شهادة إناس يعرفونهم خاصة فى برارى نتريا والقلالى أو الإسقيط ، أما معرفته بالأديرة الباخومية فقد إستمدها من إحدى الوثائق القبطية .* 
*وقد حمل هذا العمل آثار لإيفاجريوس البنطى إلا أنه ليس هناك أى إشارة إلى ايه نظرية نسكية عقلانية ، ولكن كان عمله مجرد سرد للسير والحقائق التى يراها أو دونها بناء ‘لى سجلات ووثائق ومخطوطات. *
*جاء تاريخه شامل لسير أباء كثيرين وردوا فى كتاب " تاريخ الرهبان فى مصر The History of the monks in Egypt " الذى لا يعرف واضعه ( حوالى سنة 400م غالباً وضعه رئيس الشمامسة الأسكندرى تيموثاوس) ويصف رحلة لجماعة من سبع اشخاص إلى نساك البرية المصريين عام 394م / 395 م ، *
*كما جاء البعض فى التجمعات المتنوعة التى ظهرت تحت أسم " أقوال مأثورة للآباء أو أبو تجماتا باتريم Apophthegmata Patrum " .. وقد سجل لنا Meyer فى مجموعته Ancient Christiant Writer مجلد 34 ، مقدمة رائعة عن " التاريخ اللويزياكى والدراسات الحديثة فيه ... " *
*2 - حوار عن حياة القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم كتبه بالاديوس أسقف هيلينوبوليس بمشاعر صادقة ، حيث سجل لنا حياة صديقه ذهبى الفم ، والكاتب كان فى المنفى فى Syene بالصعيد بمصر ، يعانى ألألام النفى والمعاناه بسببه ، وهذا الحوار كان بين اسقف وشماس ، يظهر فيه القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم كبطل للرواية ، ويختم الحوار الشماس بقوله " ليذكر الإله كل ذبيحة ليوحنا ، فقد ثابر فى صراحة حتى الموت " *
*ويعتب هذا الحوار أهم مصدر لحياته فى سنته الأخيرة ، ولا أحد بلوم بعض العبارت التى أوردها ضد البابا ثاؤفيلس الذى حكم علبيه بالنفى . *
*وقد جاء هذا الحوار على نمط كتاب "فيدون" لأفلاطون . *
*ويمكن الرجوع للنص الإنجليزى فى كتاب : *
*H, Moore : The dialogue of Palldius cnserning the life of Chrysostom (SPCK) , London, 1921.* 
*3 - كتاباته عن الهنود والبراهمة On the People of India and the Brahmins *
*وهو مقال صغير تحت أسم بلاديوس يتكون من أربعة أجزاء ، يبدو أن الجزء الول وجده من عمله ، حيث يقدم سجلاً لخبرات دارسى مصر فى رحلته غلى الهند . *
*جاء النص كله فى مخطوط Alexander Novel, Codex Paris, Cr. 1611 *
*وفى ترجمته اللاتينية منسوبة للقديس أمبروسيوس . راجع *
*Quasten : Patrology, Vol III , p 176 - 180. *
*B. Altanner: Pr'ecis de Patrology, ch 6: 46.* 
*Ancient Christiant Writer, vol 34, introd.* 
***************************** 
*المــــــــــــــــراجع *
*(1)* *القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم (سيرته ، منهجه وأفكاره ، كتاباته ) - القمص تادرس يعقوب ملطى - أقوال الآباء (علم الباترولوجى) - سنة 1980م ص 8 - 9 **(2) الآباء المؤرخون - مصادر التاريخ الكنسى - سلسلة آباء الكنيسة - اليوبيل الماسى للكلية الإكليريكية - علم الباترولوجى - ترجمة وإعداد أنطون فهمى جورج - الناشر كنيسة مارمرقس والبابا بطرس - الإسكندرية - المطبعة الأنبا رويس ( الأوفست) - العباسية - القاهرة ص 47 - 51*


----------



## asmicheal (30 نوفمبر 2009)

اقوال اباء عن البتوليه .... راااااااااااائعه[/b]* 
*
إن السيد المسيح اختارنا لكى نقترن به، ولذلك نمنح موهبة خاصة للبتولية للاقتران بالرب ليكون الرب هو عريس نفوسنا 
​​

*(القديس مقاريوس)*

​
*
*


من أدلة الرهبانية الشدة والمسكنة والمعرفة، لأنه مكتوب عن هؤلاء الثلاثة رجال: نوح وأيوب ودانيال، أن نوحًا يشبه المسكنة، وأيوب يشبه الشدة ودانيال يشبه المعرفة، فإن كانت هده الخصال الثلاثة موجودة فى إنسان فالله ساكن فيه.
​


*(القديس بيمن)*

​
*
*


سأل أنبا يوسف أنبا بيمن قائلا: قل لى، كيف أكون راهبا؟ فقال له: إن كنت تريد أن تجد نياحًا ههنا وفى الآخرة، فقل فى نفسك فى كل أمر: أنا من أنا ، ولا تدن إنسانًا
​


*(القديس بيمن)*

​
*
*


البتولية هى رباط الاتحاد بين الألوهية و البشرية فهى تشبه القناة التى توصل الألوهة لتشارك حالة الانسان . 
​


*(القديس اغريغريوس)*

​
*
*


السيد إذ أراد أن يؤسس البتولية في قلب الكنيسة حفظها في جسد أمه العذراء مريم .
​


*(القديس اغسطينوس)*

​
*
*


" حينما أحب يسوع أصبح عفيفة , و حينما ألمسه أصبح طاهرة , و حينما أعانقه أصبح عذراء ".
​


*(القديسة انيسا)*

​
*
*


" ان البتولية هى زيجة روحية تشبع فيها النفس البتول بحب عريسها البتول فلا تحتاج إلى شيء ". 
​


*(القديس جيروم)*

​
*
*


"طوبى لهؤلاء الذين شاءت أنفسهم بحلاوة حب الله فاقتنوا أجنحة روحانية وطاروا بها و سكنوا في نور البتول ابن البتول".
​


*(الشيخ الروحانى)*

​
*
*


" البتولية هى حياة عدم الفساد فيكفى ذلك الشرف العظيم الذى نالته من كلمات الرسول بولس " لكى يحضرها لنفسه كنيسة مجيدة , لا دنس فيها و لا غضن أو شيء من مثل ذلك بل تكون مقدسة و بلا عيب " أف 5 : 27 .
​


*(القديس كبريانوس)*

​
*
*


إن قطعة الخشب التى احترقت وأكلتها النيران، تفنى تمامًا، وهكذا أيضًا قلب الإنسان يتطهر بخوف الله، وبذلك تفنى الشهوات من الجسد وتجف عظامه.​



*(القديس مقاريوس)*



عندما يرى إبليس أن رهبان الدير يعيشون فى حياة روحية مباركة، فإن الشياطين تحرك الأخوة المتهاونين أن يثيروا حربًا ضدهم بالإهانة والانتهار، والاغتياب والافتراء، والمحاكمات التى يسيببونها لهم.


*(أحد الشيوخ)*


ضجرت وقتًا وأنا فى القلاية، فخرجت إلى البرية وعزمت على أن أسأل أى شخص أقابله من أجل المنفعة. وإذ بى أقابل صبيًا يرعى بقرًا، فقلت له: مماذا أفعل أيها الولد فإنى جائع؟ فقال لى: كل. فقلت له أكلت، ولكنى جائع أيضًا. فقال لى : كل دفعة ثانية. فقلت له أنى أكلت دفعات كثيرة ولازلت جائعًا. فقال لى الصبى: لست أشك فى أنك حمار يا راهب، لأنك تحب أن تأكل دائمًا. فانصرفت منتفعًا، ولم أرد له جوابًا.


*(القديس مقاريوس)*


إنى أبصرت مصابيحًا من نار محيطة بالرهبان، وجماعة من الملائكة بأيديهم سيوف ملتهبة يحرسونهم، وسمعت صوت الله القدوس يقول: لا تتركوهم ماداموا مستقيمى الطريقة، فلما أبصرت هذا تنهدت وقلت: ويلك يا أنطونيوس، إذا كان هذا العون محيطًا بالرهبان، والشياطين تقوى عليهم! فجاءنى صوت الرب قائلاً: إن الشياطين لا تقوى على أحد، لأنى من حين تجسدت، سحقت قوتهم عن البشريين، ولكن كل إنسان يميل إلى الشهوات، ويتهاون بخلاصه، فشهوته هى التى تصرعه وتجعله يقع، فصحت قائلاً: طوبى لجنس الناس وبخاصةً الرهبان، لأن لنا سيدًا هكذا رحيمًا ومحبًا للبشر.


*(القديس أنطونيوس)*



إن كنت قد نذرت لله بكورية بمحبة واشتياق فاطلبه من كل قلبك واسلك حسب وصاياه. وحينئذ يجعلك الله ابنًا له ويباركك ويصير بركتك نهرًا ونهرك بحرًا ويجعلك كبركة نار وسراجه يضىء عليك. وتمتلىء نورًا من الاشراق الإلهى، ويعطيك الإله مجدًا مثل مجد القديسين.


*(القديس باخوميوس)*


الرهبنة هى الصوم بمقدار والصلاة بمداومة وعفة الجسد وطهارة القلب وسكوت اللسان وحفظ النظر والتعب بقدر الامكان، والزهد فى كل شىء.


*(القديس باخوميوس)*


هل تظن أن تقطيع الأعضاء والحريق وحده شهادة؟ لا! بل أيضًا تعب النسك والضربات التى من الشيطان والأمراض، فمن يحتمل كل ذلك بشكر فذلك هو الشهيد.


*(القديس باخوميوس)*


إن رأيتم عابد وثن وأنرتم أمامه السبيل الذى يقوده إلى معرفة الله فقد أحييتم ميتًا، وإذا رددتم أحد المبتدعين فى الدين إلى الإيمان الأرثوذكسى فتحتم أعين العميان وإذا جعلتم من البخيل كريما شفيتم يدًا مشلولة وإذا حولتم الكسول نشيطا منحتم الشفاء لمقعد مفلوج وإذا حولتم الغضوب وديعا أخرجتم شيطانا ، فهل هناك شىء يطمع الإنسان أن يناله أعظم من هذا؟


*(القديس باخوميوس)*



كان يطلب من الله كل وقت قائلا: "عرفنى يارب كيف أخلص"؟ فجاءه صوت يقول له: يا أرسانى اهرب من الناس وأنت تخلص.


*(القديس أرسانيوس)*


لا تكملوا شهوة الجسد لئلا تحرموا من خيرات الروح.


*(القديس مقاريوس) *





اصبروا للتجارب التى تأتى عليكم من العدو واثبتوا فى قتاله ومقاومته فإن الله يعينكم ويهبكم إكليل النصرة


*(القديس مقاريوس) *


اشكروا الرب فى تعبكم من أجل الرجاء الموضوع أمامكم. اصبروا فى البلايا لتنالوا إكليل المجاهدين



*(القديس مقاريوس) *





ليكن تعب أجسادكم مشتهاكم ومحبوبًا لديكم. ولا تستسلموا للانحلال والكسل فتندموا يوم القيامة.


*(القديس مقاريوس)[/ *​


----------



## asmicheal (30 نوفمبر 2009)

*بستان الرهبان*



ب;ستان الرهبان 1




ب;ستان الرهبان 2



ب;ستان الرهبان 3



ب;ستان الرهبان 4



ب;ستان الرهبان 5



ب;ستان الرهبان 6



ب;ستان الرهبان 7



ب;ستان الرهبان 8



بستان الرهبان 9



ب;ستان الرهبان 10



بستان الرهبان 11



ب;ستان الرهبان 12



ب;ستان الرهبان 13



ب;ستان الرهبان 14



ب;ستان الرهبان 15​







ب;ستان الرهبان 16



ب;ستان الرهبان 17



ب;ستان الرهبان 18



ب;ستان الرهبان 19



ب;ستان الرهبان 20



ب;ستان الرهبان 21






كل حاجة عن الرهبنة ..متفوتكش ابدا - |†| منتدى رب المجد |†|








*كتاب بستان الرهبان لآباء البرية؟.. *






*بالفرح لعمل الله في قديسيه!.... وبالخزي لحقارتي مقارنة بأولئك العمالقة في الإيمان!... *






*يمكنك تحميل الكتاب من الرابط التالي: *






http://www.2shared. com/file/ 1846275/8d88f9c4 /__onl ine.html​


----------



## asmicheal (30 نوفمبر 2009)

*العالم أخذ الرهبنة من مصر*



لقد أخذ العالم المسيحى الرهبنة فصارت مسكونية وتكونت المراكز الرهبانية فى كل الكنائس شرقاً وغرباً وشيدت الأديرة وانتشرت النسكيات، وأصبح هناك الآلاف من الرهبان والراهبات وبرز آباء كثيرون فى كتاباتهم وتعاليمهم وأقوالهم وقدمت الرهبنة كل خدماتها للكنيسة ووضعت كل إمكانياتها لتدعيمها ونموها.

من ينظر إلى الرهبنة فى كل أنحاء العالم وكنائسها لابد أن ينحنى أمام القديس العظيم الأنبا أنطونيوس الذى ينتمى إليه كل رهبان العالم عبر كل الأزمنة والقرون.

- رغم اختلاف الكنائس شرقاً وغرباً منذ عام 451م وحتى الآن فى موضوعات لاهوتية وعقائدية فإنها تعترف بالقديس الأنبا أنطونيوس الكبير وترتبط وتلتزم بالرهبنة لأنها العمل الإلهى داخل الكنيسة وفعل الله فيها.

لقد انتقلت الرهبنة إلى كل أرجاء العالم من خلال:
1 - سيرة القديس الأنبا أنطونيوس الكبير التى كتبها القديس البابا أثناسيوس الرسولى العشرون بناء على طلب رهبان من إيطاليا وفرنسا، عرفوا القديس أثناسيوس أثناء فترة نفيه هناك بعد نياحة القديس أنطونيوس بسنة تقريباًِ أى عام 357.
2 - الكتب التى كتبها النساك والرحالة الأجانب الذين زاروا مصر وبعض الآباء الرهبان الذين جاءوا إلى مصر وعاشوا فى البرية زماناً ثم عادوا إلى بلادهم وأسسوا الرهبنة فيها وأيضا الآباء الرهبان المصريون الذين ذهبوا إلى أوروبا للخدمة والكرازة، وكذلك إلى كل أنحاء العالم.

لا شك أن محبة قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث للرهبنة ومبادئها الروحية والنسكية والتى اختبرها بعمق عندما سار فى دروب البرية وعاش فى مغاير القديسين. ساهمت فى تشكيل وجدانه وفكره النسكى من أقوال الآباء القديسين وفى قصص واختبارات من حياتهم المقدسة.
- يوحنا كاسيان عندما زار برية مصر قال إن المسافر من الإسكندرية إلى طيبة «الأقصر» لم يكن صوت التسبيح والألحان والصلوات ينقطع من أذنيه طوال الطريق لكثرة الأديرة والقلالى والمقارات المنتشرة فى كل مكان فى البرية يسكنها هؤلاء القديسون الذين أحبوا الوحدة وعاشوا كملائكة على الأرض.
- إن الحياة الرهبانية التى يشهدها العالم فى برارى مصر فى القرنين الرابع والخامس كانت كأنها حلم نسمع الآن عنها وكأنها قصة.
- إنه منظر عجيب حقاً أن ترى ملائكة نازلة من السماء إلى الأرض ولكن الأعجب الكبير أن هؤلاء الصاعدين كالملائكة لهم أجساد مادية وقد سكنوا فى هذا العالم فى وسط شهواته، هم بشر تحت الآلام مثلنا.. ولكنهم عاشوا صورة الله ومثاله.. دخلوا النار كالفتية الثلاثة ولم يحترقوا.. إنهم الآباء الرهبان.
- لمحة قصيرة عن حياة مؤسس الرهبنة القديس العظيم الأنبا أنطونيوس.
- ولد الأنبا أنطونيوس ببلدة قمن العروس محافظة بنى سويف.
- لما توفى والده داخل إليه وتأمل وبعد تفكير عميق قال:
تبارك اسم الله أليست هذه الجثة كاملة ولم يتغير منها شىء البتة سوى توقف هذا النفس الضعيف.
فأين هى همتك وعزيمتك وأمرك وسطوتك العظيمة وجمعك المال، إنى أرى الجميع قد بطل وتركته، فيالهذه الحسرة العظيمة والخسارة الجسيمة.
- ونظر إلى والده الميت وقال: إن كنت أنت خرجت من هذا العالم بغير اختيارك، أما أنا فسأخرج من العالم بإرادتى.
- ثم قام ودفن أباه وبعد ستة أشهر ترك العالم كله وذهب إلى البرية وكان هذا بصوت من الله حينما سمع الصوت: إن أردت أن تتبعنى فاذهب وبع كل ما تمتلك ووزعه على الفقراء والمساكين وتعال اتبعنى.
فقام الأنبا أنطونيوس على التو وباع كل ما كان يمتلك ووزعه على الفقراء والمساكين ثم خرج إلى البرية، وكان أول راهب يخرج إلى البرية.




المصدر : http://www.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=120958&


----------



## asmicheal (30 نوفمبر 2009)

*القديس انطونيوس الكبير *
*توجيهات لأبينا الطوباوى انطونيوس الكبير *
*الحياة فى المسيح مأخوذة عن رسائلة العشرين *​

إنى أرى أن نعمة الروح القدس على أتم أستعداد لكى تملأ أولئك الذين يعذمون منذ البداية أن يكونوا ثابتين فى محاربتهم للعدو ( الشيطان ) غير مستسلين فى أى أمر من الأمور 
, حتى يغلبونة وعلى أى الأحوال , يقوم الروح القدس الذى دعاهم , بتسهيل كل الأمور لهم حتى يجعل لهم بداية طريق التوبة عذباً ( ممهداً ) , لكنة يعود فيكشف لهم بعد ذلك حقيقة الطريق ( شدة مصاعبة وأتعابة ) وإذ يعينهم الروح القدس فى كل شئ , يضع على عاتقهم أن يقدمو أعمال التوبه الأزمه , كما يكشف لهم ما هى أعمال الجسد والنفس ... إلى أن يرجعهم إلى الله خالقهم فى توبه صادقة بهذا الهدف يقويهم الروح القدس للجهاد جسداً ونفساً , حتى يصير كليهما ( الجسد والنفس ) متشابهين فى الطهر كما فى ميراث الحيا الأبدية فمن جهة الجسد , فانة يكافح فى أصوام مستمرة وجهاد وأسهار دائمة وأما النفس فتجاهد فى تداريب روحية مع شابرة فى كل أنواع الخدم ( الطاعة ) منفذة ذلك خلال الجسد لذلك يجب علينا ان نراعى باننا ( لانصنع شيئاً باهمال بل يكون كل شئ بحرص دائم وفى خوف الله ) وذلك فى كل عمل نقوم بة بالجسد حتى نأتى بالثمرة 
( رسالة 1 ) ​

17_ 
الروح القدس الذى يدعو الانسان التائب إلى التوبة يمنحة تعزياتة أثناء قيادتة للقيام بالعمل
الروحى , ويعرفة عدم التراجع إلى الوراء وعدم التعلق بشئ من أمور العالم ويفتح عينى 
نفسة حتى ترى جمال النقاوة التى تصل اليها باعمال التوبة بهذة الطريقة يشعل الروح 
القدس فى النفس غيرة نحو نقاوتها ونقاوة الجسد بالكامل , فيكون كلاهما فى النقاوة 
واحداً وهذا هو هدف تعاليم الروح وارشاداتة , أن ينقيهما الروح القدس تماما ويحضرهما إلى
حالتهما الاولى قبل السقوط , مبدداً كل نجاسة دخلت إليهما بحسد الشيطان , غير تارك 
شيئا من صنع العدو فيهما عندئذ يصير الجسد خاضعاً للعقل فى كل شئ , ويكون للعقل 
السيادة فى أمر أكل الجسد وشربة ونومة وكل عمل من أعمالة , متعلماً من الروح القدس أن
يقمعه ويستعبدة (1 كو 9 : 27 ) كما فعل الرسول بولس ​18_​

من المعروف أن فى الجسد ثلاثة أنواع من الحركات : 
النوع الأول : حركة طبيعية مورثة فينا , هذة الحركة ليس لها سلطان علينا أن تثير _ فينا بدون موافقة النفس _ شيئاً ( شريراً يثقل الضمير ) ويكفيك أن تعرف أنها موجودة فى الجسد 
النوع الثانى : ينجم عن كثرة الأكل والشرب لأن حرارة الدم المتولد عن ( كثرة الأغذية ) تثير الجسد ضد النفس , وتنحرف بة نحو الشهوات الدنيئة لهذا يقول الرسول بولس ( لاتسكروا بالخمر الذى فية الخلاعة ) أف 5 : 18 , ويأمر الرب أيضا تلاميذه فى الإنجيل قائلا ( فاحترزوا لأنفسكم لئلا تثقل قلوبكم فى خمار وسكر ) لو 21 : 34 , لذلك يجب على الرهبان وراغبى البلوغ إلى ملء القداسة والنقاوة , أن يحذروا من هذا دائما , قائلين مع الرسول ( أقمع جسدى واستعبدة ) , 1 كو 9 : 27 , ​

النوع الثالث : يثير الأرواح الشريرة , التى يدفعها الجسد إلى تجربتنا ومحاولة إضعاف من وجدو الطهارة ... وتضليل الراغبين فى الدخول من بابها ( رسالة 1 )​


19 _ ​

على اى الأحوال , إن تسلح الانسان بالصبر والايمان المستقيم بواصايا الله , فان الروح القدس يعلم عقله كيف تتنقى نفسه ويتنقى جسده من مثل هذة الحركات لكن إن غفل الإنسان فى أى لحظه وسمح بالتهاون فى الوصايا والتعاليم التى سمعها , فان الأرواح الشريرة ( الخطية ) تتسلط علية , وتفسد أعضاء جسده وتدنسها بهذة الحركات , وتقف النفس المعذبه تائهة لاتعرف اين تتوجه , إذ فى وسط يأسها لا ترى لها عوناً من أى جانب لكن إن سمت النفس وعادت إلى الوصايا تحمل نير ( أو متحققه من قوة تعهداتها ) , مؤتمنة ذاتها بين يدى الروح القدس , فانة بهذا تستعيد سلامها , وتدرك أنة كان يلذمها أن تطلب سلامها فى الله وحدة , ( رسالة 1 )​


20 _ ​


إن الجهاد للحصول على النقاوة الكاملة يتطلب جهاد النفس والجسد معا فى أعمال التوبة , بتناسق وتساو فاذا وهب العقل نعمة ما , يستطيع عندئذ أن يصارع ضد الشهوات بلا هوادة أو تراخ , ويتقبل أفكار الروح القدس وتوجيهاتة وتعذياتة , ويستطيع أن يطرد عن النفس الميول الدنسة النابعة عن شهوات القلب وبفضل الشركة بين عقل الإنسان أو نفسة والروح القدس فان الروح القدس يساعد الانسان تنفيز الوصايا التى تعلمها , ويرشدة لطرد كل الشهوات عن النفس , سواء الشهوات النابعة عن النفس ذاتها مستقلة عن الجسد , أو الشهوات التى لحقت بها عن طريق الجسد والروح القدس يعلم الانسان أن يحفظ جسدة كلة _ من الرأس إلى القدمين _ فى تناسق فيحفظ العينين لتنظرا بنقاوة ويحفظ الاذنين لتصغيا فى سلام ( أو تنصتا ألى الامور الخاصة بالسلام ) دون ان تتلذذا بالأحاديث عن الاخرين والافتراءت وذم الغير ويحفظ السان لينطق بالصلاح فقط , ​


معطياً وزناً لكل كلمة , فلا يسمح لشئ دنس أو شهوانى أن يختلط بحديثة ويحفظ اليدين لتتحركا طبيعيا فترتفعا للصلاة ولصنع الرحمة والكرم ويحفظ المعدة ليكون لها حدوداً مناسبة للأكل والشرب , وذلك حسب القدر الكافى لقوت الجسد فلا يترك الشهوة أو النهم ينحرفا بها فتتعدى حدودها ويحفظ القدمين ليسلكا ببر حسب ارادة الله , بهدف القيام بلاعمال الصالحة بهذا يكون الجسد كلة قد أعتاد كل عمل صالح , وصار خاضعاً لسلطان الروح القدس , فيتغير شيئا فشيئاً حتى يشارك _ إلى حد ما _ فى النهاية صفات الجسد الروحى الذى ينالة فى القيامة ألعادلة ​


----------



## asmicheal (30 نوفمبر 2009)

22_
الله الآب فى صلاحة ( لم يشفق على ابنة ( الوحيد ) بل بذلة ) رو 8 : 32 , لكى يحررنا من خطايانا وأفعالنا الأثيمة وإذ وضع ابن الله نفسة لآجلنا , شفانا من شرور نفوسنا ووهبنا الخلاص من خطايانا وأننى أنصحكم باسم ربنا يسوع المسيح أن تحفظو فى عقولكم وتعلموا هذا التدبير العظيم أن الله الكلمة تشبة بنا فى كل شئ ماعدا الخطيئة وانة يجب على من وهبو ا( عقلا ) أن يدركوا هذا بعقلهم ( فهمهم الروحى ) مجاهدين أن يتحررو (من الخطية ) فى أعمالهم الفعلية وذلك بصلاح الرب القادم إلينا والذين يستفيدون من هذا التدبير هم بحق عبيدة لكن هذا الوضع (عبيد ) ليس فية كمال إذ الكمال يقودهم إلى البنوة , وهو تكريس يأتى فى حينة هكذا عندما رأى ربنا يسوع المسيح أن تلاميزة قد اقتربوا من قبولهم البنوة , وقد عرفوة وتعلموا من الروح القدس , قال لهم ( لا أعود أسميكم عبيداً .. لكنى قد سميتكم أحباء لأنى أعلمتكم بكل ما سمعتة من أبى يو (15 : 5 
فالذين أدركوا ماقد الو إلية فى المسيح يسوع , صرخو قائلين (لم نأخذ روح العبودية أيضا للخوف بل أخذنا روح التبنى الذى بة نصرخ يا أبا الآب ) ( راجع رو 8 : 15 ) 
فان فشل الانسان فى إظهار استعداد كامل وغيرة للقيام ( من الخطية ) فليعلم مثل هذا أن مجئ ربنا ومخلصنا يكون دينونة علية لذلك قال سمعان منذ البداية ( ان هذا قد وضع لسقوط وقيام كثرين فى اسرائيل ولعلامة تقاوم ) لو 7 : 34 , وقال الرسل من بعدة ( لهؤلاء رائحة موت لموت ولآو لئك رائحة حياة لحياة ) 2 كو 11 : 16 , ( رسالة 2 ) 

23_
إنة ليس بخاف عليكم أن أعداء الحق ( الشياطين ) لن يكفو عن العمل على إفساد الحق لكن الله افتقد خليقتة فى كل ذمان , ففى بداية الخليقة علم الذين اقتربوا لخالقهم كيف يعبدونة غير أن كثافة الجسد الشهوانى ومكر الآعداء المحاربين لنا , عطلتا الميول الصالحة للنفس , وصار الناس غير قادرين حتى على التمسك بما يليق بطبيعتهم وتمييزهم , لكى يرجعوا إلى حالتهم الآولى متحررين من الخطية . لذلك أظهر الله رحمة وعلمهم العبادة الحقيقية بالناموس المكتوب لكن حتى بهذا لم تأتى الثمرة ... ورأى الله أن الجرح يتزايد ويتسع ويحتاج إلى علاج حاسم , لذلك ارسل إبنة الوحيد , الذى هو طبيبنا الواحيد ( رسالة 3 ) 
24 
عندما أغلب بحب يسوع المسيح , انظر إلى الحال الزى وصلنا إلية , فأشعر بسرور , كما أشعر بحذن وبكاء فكثيرون جدا من جنسنا لبسوا شكل العبادة , لكن بعضهم يصنعون هذا بكل قلبهم بعدما تحرروا بمجئ ربنا يسوع المسيح , هؤلاء هم موضوع سرورى والبعض يهملون قوة نذرهم , ويتبعون مشيئة الجسد وشهوات قلبهم وقد صار مجئ الرب بالنسبة لهم عقوبة وهؤلاء موضوع حذنى وأخيراً البعض خارت قلوبهم بسبب تفكيرهم فى طول جهادهم ( حياتهم ) فنزعوا الرحمة من قلوبهم وصارو كحيونات عجم , وهؤلاء أبكى عليهم لأن مجئ ربنا يسوع المسيح صار لهم دينونة (رسالة 3 )



26_ 
يستطيع كل بحار أن يعتز بذاتة ويفخر بخبرتة عندما تهب الرياح بطريقة ثابتة ( متوقعة ) لكن إن حدث تغير مفاجئ للرياح , عندئذ تبطل خبرة الربابنة المحنكين 
28_
ألله يرشد الكل بعمل نعمتة , فلا تملو ولا تخور قلوبكم , بل أصرخوا ألية ليلا ونهاراً لتقتنو حنو الله فيعلمكم من الأعالى ما يجب أن تفعلوة لاتعطو لأعينكم نوماً , ولا لأجفانكم نعاساً ( مز 131 : 4 ) حتى ترفعو ا نفوسكم ذبائح محرقات طاهرة , وتعاينو ألله . لأنة بدون قداسة لايقدر أحد أن يعاين الله ( عب 12 : 4 ) , كقول الرسول ( رسالة 5 )
30 _ 
كل من لا يبغض ما يخص الطبيعة الهيولية ( المادية ) والجسد الأرضى وحركاته وأفعاله من كل قلبه , ويرفع عقله نحو العلاء إلى أبى الكل , لايستطيع أن يخلص أما الذى يفعل هذا , فانة بهذا يستعطف ربنا فيهبة ناراً مقدسة فى قلبة , تحرق كل ما فى من شهوات , وتطهر عقلة تماما عندئذ يقطن فية روح ربنا يسوع المسيح ويكون معة ويعلمة كيف يسجد للآب كما يجب وان بقينا متلذذين بالجسد الهيولى , فنحن أعداء الله وملائكتة وجميع قديسية لذلك أطلب اليكم باسم ربنا يسوع المسيح أن لاتستهينو بحياتكم وخلاصكم ولا تدعوا الذمان اليسير يسرق منكم الآبدية الانهائية , ولا هذا الجسد الهيولى أن يبعدكم عن ملكوت النور الذى لا يحد ولا يوصف بالحقيقة أن نفسى مضطربة وروحى ساهية , لانة بلرغم من أنة قد وهب لنا الحرية لنقوم بما يقوم بة القديسون , الا اننا قد سكرنا بالآلام ( الشهوات ) كمن يسكر بالخمر , ولا نريد أن نرفع عقولنا الى الآعالى ونطلب المجد السماوى , ولم نقتد باعمال القديسين ولا سلكنا على أثار خطواتهم , حتى نصير ورثة لاعمالهم ونشاركهم الميراث الآبدى ( رسالة 5 ) 
32_
يالها من ربوات الشياطين الشريرة , ووحوش مفترسة بلا عدد , تلك التى تحثنا أن ننطق بالشر ضد الاخرين , أو نتفوة بكلمات معسولة نخفى مرارة فى قلوبنا , وندين اخوتنا حسب المظاهر الخارجية ... فنخفى فى داخل نفوسنا حيواناً مفترساً يحرضنا على مقاومة بعضنا لبعض حتى يزكى كل منا طريقة الخاص على انة أكثر الطرق إستقامة كل انسان يتلذذ بافكارة الشريرة يسقط بارادتة , لآنة يفرح بما يلقية الأعداء ( الشياطين ) فية , مزكياً نفسة بافعالة المنظورة , بينما هو مسكن للروح الشرير الذى يشير علية بكل الشرور , وجسدة مملوء نجاسة دنيئة إذ هو فريسه للشهوات الشيطانية التى لم يتخلص منها فالشياطين ليست لها أجساد منظورة , لكننا متى قبلت أرواحنا أفكارهم المظلمة , نكون نحن بمثابة أجساد لهما , لاننا اذ نقبل افكارها انما نقبلها هى بذاتها ونجعلها ظاهرة جسديا ( فينا ) ( رسالة 6 )
33_ 
تختفى الطبيعة العاقلة الخالدة فى جسدنا البالى , وتوحى بكل أفعالها فية وخلالة وهكذا إذ لكم هذا الجسد الذى قد صار مذبحا يقدم علية البخور , لذلك ضعو علية كل أفكاركم ومشوراتكم الشريرة قدام وجة الرب , رافعين هذا المذيج وتنقية , فيخافكم خصومكم ( الشياطين والخطايا... ) _ كهنة البعل _ ويهلكون على أيديكم , كما حدث مع ايليا النبى ( 1مل 18 :25 _ الخ ) حينئذ تشاهدون المعزى القدوس فى الماء الإلهى ( المعمودية ) الذى يمطر عليكم بمطر روحى 
( رسالة 6 ) 




34_
سقط الشيطان من رتبتة السمائية بسبب كبريائة , لهذا فانة يعمل كل جهدة دوماً لكى يسقط كل الراغبين فى التقدم نحو الله بكل قلبهم , مستعينا بنفس الوسيلة التى سقط بها هو , أعنى العظمة ومحبة المجد الباطل . بهذا وما يشبهة يحاربنا على رجاء أن يبعدنا عن الله أضف إلى ذلك , أنة اذ يعلم أن كل من يحب أخاة فهو محب لله , لذلك يبث فى قلوبنا الكراهية نحو اخوتنا , حتى أن الانسان أحيانا لايطيق أن يرى أخاة أو حتى يتكلم معة بكلمة حقا أن كثيرين جاهدو فى الفضيلة جهاداً عظيماً , لكن بغبائهم ( عدم التميز ) اهلكو انفسم وليس من العجيب أن يحدث هذا معكم .... إذ وأنتم متكاسلون فى العمل تحسبون أنكم قد نمت الفضائل لقد سقطم فى هذا المرض الشيطانى ( الذى يفوق ادراككم ) إذ وانتم فى الظلمة حسبتم أنكم اقتربتم الى الله وفى النور ما الذى دفع ربنا يسوع المسيح أن يترك ثيابة ويشد وسطة بمنطقة ويصب ماء فى وعاء ويغسل أقدام من هم دونة ( يو 13 : 4 _ الخ ) إلا لكى يعلمنا الإتضاع , لقد أظهر لنا الاتضاع بالمثال الذى صنعة . لذلك فان الذين يريدون أن يعودوا إلى رتبتهم الآولى , لن يمكنهم هذا الا بالاتضاع . لآن الكبرياء هو سبب السقوط فى البداية من السماء وهكذا فان من ينقصة الإتضاع العميق من كل القلب والفكر والروح والجسد , لايرث ملكوت الله ,
( رسالة 6 ) 
39 _
أن اراد أحد أن ينال حب , فليكن فية خوف الله . لآن الخوف يولد بكاء , والبكاء يولد قوة . وإذما كملت هذة كلها فى النفس , تبدا النفس تثمر فى كل شئ وإذ يرى الله فى النفس هذة الثمار الحسنة , فأنة يشتمها رائحة بخور طيبة , ويفرح بها هو وملائكتة , ويشبعها بالفرح , ويحفظها بكل طرقها حتى تصل إلى موضع راحتها دون أن يصيبها ضرراً والشيطان إذ يرى الحارس العلوى العظيم يحيط بها , يخاف أن يقترب منها أو يهاجمها بسبب هذة القوة العظيمة اذا , اقتنوا هذة القوة حتى ترتعب الشياطين أمامكم وتصير أعمالكم سهلة وتتلذذوا بالعمل الإلهى , لآن حلاوة حب الله أشهى من العسل حقا أن كثيرين من الرهبان والعذارى فى المجامع , لم يتذوقوا هذة الحلاوة الإلهية ولم يقتنوا القوة الإلهية , ظانين انهم قد نالوها , رغم عدم جهادهم . أما من يجاهد لآجلها فينالها حتماً خلال المراحم الإلهية , لآن ألله لا يحابى الوجوة فمن يريد أن يكون له نور ألله وقوتة , يلذمةأن يستهين بكرا مات هذا العالم ودنسة , ويبغض كل أمور العالم ولذة الجسد , وينقى قلتة من كل الآفكار الرديئة , ويقدم الله أصواماً ودموعاً ليلا ونهاراً بلا هوادة كصلوات نقية , عندئذ يفيض الله علية بتلك القوة 
أجتهدو أن تنالو هذة القوة , فتصنعوا كل أعمالكم بسهولة ويسر وتصير لكم دالة عظيمة قدام الله , ويهبكم كل ما تطلبون . 
( رسالة 9 ) 
41_
صلوا لكى يهبكم الله نعمة الإدراك السليم فى كل الآمور , فتقدروا أن تميذوا بين الخير والشر تمييزاً حسناً لقد كتب الرسول بولس ( وأما الطعام القوى فللبالغين ) عب 5 : 14 . هؤلاء الذين بواسطة العمل المتواصل والجهاد , تدرب حواسهم وميولهم على التمييز بين الخير والشر , وقد أحصو ا كابناء الملكوت وصاروا من عداد ابناء الله , هؤلاء يعطيهم الله الحكمة والتمييز الحسن فى كل اعمالهم , فلا يقدر انسان أو شيطان أن يخدعهم فلعدو يحارب المؤمنين تحت صورة الخير , وينجح فى خداع كثيرين , هؤلاء الذين ليس لهم حكمة ولا تمييز حسن لهذا علم الرسول بولس عن غنى الفهم الذى لاحد لعظمتة , المخصص للمؤمنين , اذ كتب إلى أهل افسس يقول ( كى يعطيكم الله ربنا يسوع المسيح أبو المجد روح الحكمة والاعلان فى معرفته مستنيرة عيون اذهانكم لتعلموا ماهو رجاء دعوته وما هو غنى مجد ميراثه فى القديسين , أف 1 :17 , 18 , كاتباً هذا بدافع حبه العظيم المتذايد نحوهم , ولعلمه أنهم إن إقتنوا الفهم لا يعود يكون بالنسبه لهم شئ فية صعوبة , ولا يمسهم خوف , بل يعزيهم فرح الرب نهاراً وليلا , وتصير الأعمال بالنسبة لهم عذبة فى كل حين حقا أن كثير من الرهبان والعذارى فى المجمع لم يقتنوا الفهم بهذة الدرجه , وأما انتم فان اردتم أن تحصلو علية بهذا المقدار الذى فيه كمال فاهربوا من أولئك الذين يحملون اسم ( رهبان وبتوليون ) دون أن يكون لهم الادراك الحقيقى والتمييز الحسن لأنكم إن اختلطتم بهم , لن يدعوكم تتقدمون بل وربمايطفئون حرارة غيرتكم , اذ لاحرارة لهم بل فيهم برودة وهم يسيرون وراء أهوائهم الخاصة , 
لاتستكينو لهذا , اذ كتب الرسول بولس ( لا تطفئ الروح أكثر من الكلام الباطل ( رسالة 16 ) 

كل الخليقة الناطقة _ الرجال والنساء _ لهما ينبوع حب , بة تقدر أن تحتضن كلا من الالهيات والجسديات فرجال الله يحبون ما يخص الله وأبناء الجسد يحبون ما يخص الجسد الذين يحبون الالهيات ينقون قلوبهم من النجاسات ومن كل أعمال ( ارتباكات ) هذا الدهر الزائل فيبغضون العالم ( أى ليس للأمور الزمنية مكان فى القلب ) وينكرون أنفسهم ويحملون الصليب تابعين الرب وسالكين حسب ارادة الله فى كل شئ . لذلك يسكن لله فيهم معطياً اياهم فرحاً وعذوبة يغذيان النفس ويقوتها ويجعلانها تنمو فكما أن الاشجار لاتقدر أن تنمو بدون ماء طبيعى , هكذا النفس أيضا لاتنمو ما لم يكن لها عذوبة سمائية , أى تقبل الروح القدس ( يعمل فيها ) وتروى بالعذوبة السمائية
( رسالة 13 )​


----------



## asmicheal (30 نوفمبر 2009)

47_ 
اذا ما مات سلطان الخطية من انسان , فان الله يطهر نفسة مع جسدة ولكن أن كانت مملكة الخطية لازالت قائمة فى جسدة , فانة لايقدر أن يعاين الله , لأن نفسة التى فى جسدة ( المظلم بالخطية ) لايوجد فيها مكان للنور لكى تعاين الله . يقول داود ( بنوك يارب نعاين النور ) وما هو هذا النور الذى بة نعاين النور ؟ انه ذاك الذى تحدث عنه ربنا يسوع المسيح فى الإنجيل قائلا ( فان كان جسدك كلة نيراً ليس فيه جزء مظلم يكون جسدك نيراً كله ) لو 11 : 36 , كذلك يقول ( ليس أحد يعرف الابن الا الآب ولا أحد يعرف الآب الا الابن أن يعلن له ) مت 11 : 27 , والابن لا يعلن عن أبية لا بناء الظلمة بل لآبناء النور السالكين فى النور , الذين أضاء عيون قلوبهم بمعرفة الوصايا
( رسالة 17 )
49_
كما أن كمال الجسد _ والنفس حالة فية _ ينمو فى مراحل ثلاث : الشبوبية والنضوج والشيخوخة , هكذا أيضاً النفس _ وهى مختفية فى الجسد تنمو فى مراحل ثلاث هى : بداية الايمان , التقدم فية , والكمال فى البدايه عندما يبدا الانسان فى الايمان , يولد فى المسيح , كما هو مكتوب فى الاناجيل . وقد أعطانا القديس يوحنا الرسول علامات هذا الميلاد الجديد , كما قدم لنا الحالة الوسطى وحالة الكمال , فقال ( اكتب اليكم أيها الأولاد ... اكتب اليكم أيها الآباء .. اكتب اليكم أيها الاحداث ) 1 يو 2 : 12 _ 14 . وهو لم يكتب هذا لآصدقائة حسب الجسد بل للمؤمنين , راسماً لهم المراحل الثلاثة التى يعبر خلالها أولئك الذين يطلبون دائرة الروح وينالون الكمال ويمنحون ملء النعمة 
(رسالة 17 ) 
51 _
كل من يريد أن يكون بحق انساناً روحياً يجب علية أن يجتهد فى الإبتعاد عن اضطرابات الجماهير وشركتهم , حتى يكون بعيداً عن دوامة الناس وشغبهم جسدياً وقلبياً وذهنياً , لآنة حيثما وجدت الجماهير يوجد الصخب وقد قدم لنا ربنا مثالا للاعتزال عن البشر والوحدة , إذ اعتاد أن يذهب بمفردة إلى الجبل ليصلى , كذلك انتصر على الشيطان فى البرية , إذ تجاسر الشيطان ليصارعة مع أنة لم يكن ( الرب ) عاجزاً عن قهرة حتى بين الجموع , لكنة صنع هذا ليعلمنا أنة فى السكون والوحدة يمكننا أن ننتصر على العدو والوصول الى الكمال بسهولة ولم يظهر الرب مجدة لتلاميذة وسط البشر , بل قادهم الى الجبل وهناك كشف لهم مجدة ويوحنا السابق أيضا سكن فى البرية الى يوم ظهورة ففى العالم يسهل على العدو أن يضايقنا باسلحتة الخفية والظاهرة , متخذاً بعض الناس المطعين لة كمساعدين له فى اثارة الحرب صد المؤمن فيمكنة أن يستخدم بعض النسوة قليلات الحياة كسلاح قوى ضد المؤمن , ناشراً شباكهن الخادعة على نطاق واسع وحزقيال عندما رأى الآربعة مخلوقات ذات الآربع وجوة يعطون الرب مجداً , لم يكن فى مدينة أو قرية بل خارجاً فى حقل , اذ قال الله له ( قم اخرج الى البقعة وهناك اكلمك ) حز 3 : 22 , والنبى أرميا لما عرف أن الانفراد يرضى الله جدا , قال أيضا ( جيد للرجال أن يحمل النير منذ صباة يجلس وحدة ويسكت ) مرا 3 : 27 , 28 . مرا أخرة اذ عرف اضرار كثرة الحديث البشرى بالنسبه لمن يرغبون فى إرضاء الله , لم يقدر أن يكف عن الكلام قائلا ( ياليت فى البرية مبيت مسافرين فاترك شعبى وأنطلق من عندهم ) أر 9 : 2 . وأيضا ايليا النبى عندما أخذ طعاماً من الملائكة لم يكن وسط جمهور الجموع ولا فى مدينة أو قرية بل فى البرية وقد كتبت كل هذة الامور وما على شاكلتها التى حدثت مع قدسين حتى نتشبة باولئك الذين احبو العزلة , اذ من شأنها تسهل الوصول الى الله اجتهدوا اذا أن تكونو مؤسسين على العزلة تأسيساً صالحاً , ننقاد الى رؤية الله , أى التأمل الروحى العظيم ( رسالة 17 ) 

52 _
أريد أيضاً أن أخبركم : ماذا تشبه النفس عندما يقطن النار الإهية فيها أنها تشبة طائراً ذا جناحين يحلق فى العلى فى جو السماء فالطير هو الوحيد من بين المخلوقات لة أجنحة , اذ هذا من ملامحها الخاصة . هكذا النفس المطيعة الله اجنحتها هى قفزات النار الإلهية التى تعطيها القوة لكى ترتفع الى السماء . فان نزعت عنها الأجنحة لاتعود تقدر على الطيران علاوة على هذا فان نفس الانسان تشبه الطائر أيضاً , من حيث أن حرارة ( الدفء ) هو سر وجوده فى الحياة فبدون تدفئه البيض لايخرج الفراخ الحى ..... هكذا أيضا بالنسبة للنفس , اذ يحيط الله بها ويدفئها مطيعة هى له , تخرج الى الحياة الروحية واذ تحقق أن النفس المطيعة لله , والملتصقة به , هى أسبة بالطائر الذى تكمن حياتة فى الدفء . لهذا ليتكم لاتنفصلون قط عن هذة النار . هذة النار التى يقدمها الله لكم , والتى بسببها يشن الشيطان هجمات كثيرة لعلة يحرمكم منها , اذ هو يعلم أنة لاغلبة لة عليكم ما دامت هذة النار (عاملة ) فيكم (رسالة 18 ) 
53_
قاومو الشيطان , واجتهدوا أن تعرفوا خدعاته , فقد اعتاد أن يخفى المرارة وراء مظهر العذوبة حتى لاتنكشف , مقدماً أوهاما تبدو لناظريها جميلة غير أن حقيقتها تختلف عن مظهرها . هذا كلة يصنعه لكى يخدع القلوب بدهائه المتشبه بالحق وله جاذبيه فالشيطان يوجه كل جهوده بهذا الهدف , مقاوما كل النفوس المتعبدة لله حسنا , بجميع الطرق الممكنة , وما أكثر أنواع الشهوات التى يبثها فى النفس لعله يطفئ النار الإلهيه , مستعينا بالقصور الذاتى للجسد وكل ما يتعلق به وعندما يرى أن البعض متحفظون منه , لايقبلون منه شيئا , ولا يسمعون له فى شئ , يولى عنهم فى خزى , عندئذ يعطيهم روح الله راحة ويجعل لهم لذة فى كل عمل , يصير حمل نير الرب حلوا , كما هو مكتوب فى الإنجيل ( فتجدو راحة لنفوسكم ) مت 11 : 29 . رغم قبولهم النير وحملهم اياة انهم لايعودون يكلون من التدرب فى الفضيلة أو القيام بالخدمة والأسهار الليلية , ولا يشعرون بالغضب من جهة أى مضايقة بشريه , ولا يخافون انساناً أو حيواناً مفترساً أو روحاً شريراً , لأن فرح الرب يستقر فيهم نهاراً وليلا , معطياً الحياة لعقولهم , فيكون الفرح طعامهم , وبه تنمو نفوسهم وتقترب من كل شئ ومن كل كمال , وبه ترتفع الى السماء ( رسالة 18 )
54_
اننا نرى أن الطفل فى نموه يأخذ فى البداية لبن أمه , بعد ذلك يأخذ بعض الأطعمة الأخرى , وأخيراً يأخذ كل صنوف الأطعمة التى يأكلها البشر هكذا ينمو الانسان حتى يصير قويا ناضجاً قادراً على مقاومة الأعداء ( الأمراض ) ببسالة .. ولكن ان اصابه مرض فى طفولته , حرمه من طعامه وأنهك قوته , فانه ينشأ ضعيفاً , ويغلبه أى عدو .. ولكى يهذم عدوه ( المرض ) يجب علية أن يستعيد صحته طالبا القوة , وذلك باعتناء أحد الاطباء المختبرين به هكذا أيضا بالنسبة للنفس البشرية , متى فقدت فرحها الإلهى , فانها تكون مريضة وتعانى من جراحات كثيرة , فان اجتهدت فى طلب انسان _ خادم لله _ مختبر فى الطب الروحى وتمسكت به , فانه , يشفيها من الآلام ويقيمها ويعلمها أن تحصل على ذلك الفرح الذى هو طعامها بواسطة العون الإلهى , عندئذ تقدر أن تقاوم اعدادئها الذين هم الأرواح الشريرة , وتقهرهم وتطأ مشوراتهم تحت قدميها , وتمتلئ بملء الفرح الكامل 
(رسالة 18 ) 
55_ اعرفوا مشورات الشرير , فان جائكم فى زى من يعلم بالحق لكى يخدعكم ويقودكم بمكر , أو جائكم كملاك نور , فلا تصدقوه ولا تطيعوة , لأنه يفتن المؤمنين بمظاهر مغرية لها صورة الحق ولا يعرف غير الكاملين حيل الشيطان ومايبثة فيهم دائما . أما الكاملون فيعرفونها اذ يقول الرسول ( وأما الطعام القوى فللبالغين الذين بسبب التمرن قد صارت لهم الحواس مدربة على التمييز بين الخير والشر ) عب 5 : 14 , أمثال هؤلاء يعجز عن أن يخدعهم . انما يفتن ..اولئك الذين لايسهرون على أنفسهم فيصطادهم بطعم يبدو لهم حلواً . وذلك كصياد السمك الذى يخفى صنارته فى طعم حتى يصطاد السمك , وكما يقول سليمان الحكيم ( توجد طريق تظهر للانسان مستقيمة وعاقبتها طرق الموت ) أم 16 : 25 , هذا يحدث معهم بسبب اتكالهم على ذواتهم , اذ يتبعون دوما ميول قلوبهم ويحققون اهوائهمالخاصة , ولا ينصتون الى أبائهم ولا يطلبون مشوراتهم هكذا يظهر لهم الشيطان رؤى وتصورات خادعة فخا قلوبهم بالكبرياء وأحيانا يرسل لهم أحلاما فى الليل تتحقق فى النهار , حتى يسقطون فى حيرة عظيمة , بل وعلاوة على هذا يظهر لهم فى الليل نوراً يضئ المكان الذين هم فية . ويصنع لهم أموراً أخرى كثيرة خاطئة وعلامات ...كل هذا لكى تطيب له قلوبهم فيقبلونة كملاك , وبقدر ما يقبلونه , يقذف بهم من علوهم الى اسفل , بواسطة روح الكبرياء الذى تسلط عليهم . ويجعلهم يحسبون أنفسهم عظماء وأجلاء روحيا أكثر من غيرهم , وأنهم ليسوا بمحتاجين الى أبائهم أوالانصات اليهم وهكذا يتم فيهم قول الكتاب المقدس , انهم عناقيد عنب حقيقية زاهرة لكنها مرة وغير ناضجة فقد صارت تعاليم أبائهم بالنسبة لهم صعبة , اذ يحسبون أنهم عارفون بكل شئ 
( رسالة 18 )
57_ 
انى اخبركم عن عمل , به وحده يصير الانسان ثابتا فى الصلاح من البداية حتى النهاية , وهو أن تحبوا الله من كل نفوسكم وقلوبكم وافكاركم وأن تصنعوا كل شئ لأجله وحده , فيعطيكم الله قوة عظيمة وفرحا وتصيركل الاعمال الصالحة حلوة كالعسل , وكل أتعاب الجسد والهذيذ ولأسهار وكل نير الرب يصير حلواً وهينا على أى الأحوال , فان الرب من أجل محبته للبشر , يرسل لهم أحيانا ضيقات حتى لا يتكبروا بل يكملوا مجاهدين , وعوض الشجاعة يشعرهم بالثقل والضعف , وعوض الفرح يشعرون بالحزن , وعوض السلام والهدوء يشعرون بالهياج , وبدلا من الحلاوة يشعرون بالمرارة , وما على شاكلة هذا , هذا يحدث بالنسبة للذين يحبون الله , ولكن بالجهاد والغلبة يصيرون شيئا فشيئا أقوياء , وأخيراً اذ ينتصرون , فان الروح القدس يكون معهم فى كل شئ , ولا يعودون يخافون شيئا رديئا 
( رسالة 18 )
60 _ 
وصايا الله هى : النقاوة , السلام الدائم غير المتغير , الإمتلاء بالرحمة , وغير ذلك من الفضائل الجميلة المتوجة بالتطويب , جاهدو أن تنفذوا وصايا الروح , التى تهب حياة لنفوسكم , وبها تتقبلون الله فى نفوسكم , انها الطريق لأمين,فبدون نقاوة القلب والجسد , لايقدر أحد أن يكون كاملا أمام الله , اذ مكتوب فى الإنجيل ( طوبى لانقياء القلب لأنهم يعاينون الله )مت 5 : 8 , فالكمال مصدره نقاوة القلب , اذ القلب هو مركز الخير الطبيعى والشر غير الطبيعى . والشر هو مصدر ألام النفس من ذم وبغضة ومجد باطل وما اشبهه . أما الخير فيولد معرفة الله والقداسة ونقاوة النفس من كل الآلام فان سعى الانسان فى اصلاح طريقه , وبدأ يهرب من الشر متسلحا بالجهاد : من بكاء وانسحاق القلب وأصوام وأسهار وفقر ( اختيارى )وصلوات كثيرة . فان الرب يساعدة بنعمتة ويحررة أيضا من كل الام النفس , 
كثيرون أقامو زمانا طويلا وهم رهبان وعذارى , ولم يتعلمو كيف يقتنوا النقاوة , وذلك لأنهم يزدرون بتعليم أبائهم ويتبعون أهواء قلوبهم الخاصة لذلك تسلطت عليهم الارواح الشريرة المهلكة للنفوس , وتجرحهم ليلا ونهاراً باسهمها غير المنظورة ولا تعطيهم سلاما فى أى موضع , بل يشغلون قلوبهم تارة بالكبرياء وأخرى بالمجد الباطل والغيرة الشريرة والذم والغضب والحنق والمشاحنات وكثير من الآلام الأخرى هؤلاء نصيبهم مع الخمس عذارى الجاهلات , اذ اجازوا زمانهم بجهل , ولم يلجمو ا ألسنتهم , ولا حفظو ا أعينهم نقية , ولا حفظوا أجسادهم من الشهوات أو قلوبهم من النجاسات وغيرها هؤلاء يرثى لهم بسبب نجاساتهم اذ هم مكتفون بالثوب الكتانى الذى هو زى البتولية , ولكنهم محرومون من الزيت السمائى الذى يضئ مصابيحهم لذلك لا يفتح لهم العريس يوما ما أبواب جمالة , بل يقول لهم , ما يقوله للعذارى الجاهلات ( الحق أقول لكن انى ما أعرفكم ) مت 25 : 12 , وانى اكتب هذا لأنى أتوق الى خلاصكم حتى تكونوا أحراراً , وأمناء وعروسا طاهرة للمسيح عريس النفوس , كقول الرسول بولس (خطبتكم لرجل واحد لأقدم عذراء عفيفة للمسيح ) 2 كو 11 : 2 , 
( رسالة 20 )
64 _
اذاً , فلنستيقظ من النوم ونحن بعد فى الجسد , ولنتاًوه على أنفسنا, ونحزن عليها من كل قلوبنا نهاراً وليلا حتى تخلص من العذاب المرعب والتنهد والبكاء والغنم الأبدى ليتنا ندرك أن الباب رحب , وأن الطريق المؤدى الى الهلاك سهل وكثيرون يدخلون منه , فندخل من الباب الضيق والطريق الكرب المؤدى الى الحياة , الذى يدخل منه قليلون فمن يدخل فى الطريق الاخير , هو عامل حقيقى , ينال جذاء عمله بفرح ويرث الملكوت واننى أتوسل الى الذين لم يقتربوا بعد من هذا الطريق ألا يهملوا طالما يوجد وقت , لئلا فى ساعة الحاجة يجدون أنفسهم بلا زيت . ولا يقبل أحد أن يبيع لهم زيتا , هذا ما حدث للخمس عذارى الجاهلات اللواتى لم يجدون من يشترين منه زيتا , عندئذ صرخن باكيات قائلات ( ياسيد ياسيد افتح لنا فأجاب وقال الحق أقوللكن انى ما أعرفكن ) مت 25 : 11 , 12 , هذا حدث لهن ليس الا بسبب الكسل لقد استيقظن فى النهاية وبدأن يعملن , لكن بلا جدوى , لان سيد البيت دخل وأغلق الباب كما هو مكتوب ..
( رسالة 20 ) ​

المصدر :أقوال القديس أنطونيوس الكبير - بوابة مسيحى دوت كوم Coptic Christian portal for Egypt


----------



## tasoni queena (30 نوفمبر 2009)

*شكرا اسميشال على الموضوع المتكامل ده

الرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 نوفمبر 2009)

*مجهود اكثر من رائع 
ميرررررسى ليكى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*​


----------



## النهيسى (30 نوفمبر 2009)

*منتهى الشكر

للموضوع

الرائع والمميز


ام النور معاكم​*


----------



## bigeng_moth (4 فبراير 2010)

روووووووووووووعة ميرسي


----------



## Dr Fakhry (5 فبراير 2010)

موضوع رائع جدا شكرا لمجهودك الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## النهيسى (5 فبراير 2010)

شكرا 
موضوع ومجهود رائع
ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------

